# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  (أنا وأم علي الخطابة) قصة من أجزاء باللهجة البحرانية

## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center] السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحببت أن أكتب لكم هذه القصة الطريفة وأتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم وتحوز على رضاكم ونبتدأ بالجزاء الأول

.................................................. ...................

*الجزء الأول* 

أم محمد: ربيع وإحنا فيه، بعد ما عندك حجه الحين؟ 

محمد : وش هست ؟؟ على شنو عاد؟


أم محمد: يو يو سوى روحه ما يدري ... أبغي أفرح فيك له، لمتى بعد وأني أحارس ؟ لما أموت؟ 

محمد : بعد عمر طويل إن شاء الله. 

أم محمد: حاط عيونك على وحده ومستحي تقول؟ 

محمد : الله يهداش تعرفيني من البيت للشغل وين لي بال أشوف وحده أو أحط في بالي وحده؟ 

أم محمد: انزين بخلي أم علي اتدور لك. 

محمد : منهي أم علي؟؟ 

أم محمد: شهربان الخطابة،هذي نص رجال فريقنا هي خاطبه لهم. 

محمد : أنا أفتكرت إن عندش وحده وتبين بس أقول يالله عشان تروحين تخطبينها؟؟!! 

أم محمد: أني يا ولدي وش عرفني ..أني لو عندي وحده چان من زمان قلت لك عنها، ولا صبرت لما تقول لي بتخطب.. على بالك أقدر أصبر؟ 

محمد : انزين بس اشلون؟ يعني وش تبي هي حق هالسالفة؟ 

أم محمد: انت ما عليك، بكره بخليها تجي البيت وتقعد وياك وتسألها على هواك. 

محمد : بل يحتاج أقعد وياها؟؟ 

أم محمد: يو يو عجل چيف تبيها تخطب ليك ؟ لازم تقعد وياها وتقول لها وش تبي، وش ما تبي .. تقول لها مواصفات اللي تبيها لا. 

محمد : أها. 

أم محمد: خلف أبويي وأمي قفل الباب ها قبل لا تنام. 

محمد : وين؟ مو العادة تنامين هالحزة؟ 

أم محمد:عشان باجر أقعد من وقت وأروح حق أم علي، وبخم صوب البيت، خربت هالجهال من يلعبون يكسفون المكان. 

محمد : الله يهداش يا مي تشتغلين شغل البلدية ... ليش تخمين الطريق؟؟ 

أم محمد: عجل أخليه سماده الناس ما أطيق اطوف فيه لا؟ وأني قلوفه بالبلدية أحارسها لما تجي وتخم المكان؟؟ 

محمد : على راحتش.. وأنا أقول ليش عمال البلدية مرتاحين!! 

أم محمد: عن لطنازه يالله. 

محمد : هاهاهاهاهه ..أمزح وياش حجية فطوم .. الله يعطيش الصحة والعافية ان شاء الله. 

أم محمد: يالله تصبح على خير. 

محمد : وإنتي من أهل الخير أم محمد. 

أم محمد: حياش أم علي .. تفضلي البيت بيتش.

أم علي : عفر بابكم صغير واجد.. أم محمد رحم الله والديش بطلي الصفقة الثانية من الباب 

محمد كان جالس بالغرفة وفي نفسه: الباب وش كبره وهي تقول مو قادرة تدخل!! 

أم محمد: خلف أبويي محمد، أكي جت أم علي. 

تجلس أم علي في صدر الغرفة.. 

أم علي : شحوالك محمد؟ 

محمد: زين .. الحمد لله ، شخبارك إنتي ؟ 

أم علي : الحمد لله .. شوف محمد الزاوج تكوين أسرة وتحمل مسؤولية ومصاريف وأي وحده لازم عندها شروط وحتى لو ما كان عندها شروط معينة فشروطها إن اللي يتزوجها يكون زوج صالح ومتدين ويحترم المرأة. 

محمد: إن شاء الله نكون قد المسؤولية. 

أم علي : بيتكم ما شاء الله وسيع وفيه حجر واجد بس بابكم صغير يبغي ليه توسعونه اشوي. 

محمد في نفسه: نسوي لينا باب طبيله!! 

أم محمد: البيت كبير مغربلني في الخمام ما يتنظف بسهالة 

أم علي : إنزين يا محمد أني ما بثقل عليك واجد .. أني مهري ألفين دينار مع الضيفة 

يحدق محمد في وجه أم علي مدهوشا مما سمعه 

محمد: أماااه .. سمعتي؟؟ 

ثم تقفز أم علي في أحضان محمد .. ويصرخ محمد مستنجدا أمه.. 

محمد: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..الله يغربل ابليس على هالحلم .. باقي شوي وتذبحني هالدبدوبة. 

محمد في دوامه بالعمل 

محمد: ها صادق وش فيك جاي متأخر اليوم؟ 

صادق: زوجتي البارح تعبت فاضطريت أوديها المستشفى .. 

محمد: عسى ما شر، وإش حالها الحين؟ 

صادق: الحمد لله ، هي الحين أحسن؛ وديتها بيت أبوها. 

محمد: هاااا .. ليش عاد؟ 

صادق: لأن لو قعدت في البيت بتقوم تشتغل وتنظف وتشيل وتحط ومو محاسبه للي في بطنها وإنها أول حمل لها.

محمد: أها ..هو العاده إن أول حمل لازم تدلل وتدلع عليك ..لكن زين سويت، عجل غداك اليوم عند بيت العم؟

صادق: الغدا والعشا ...ههههه 

بعد رجوع محمد من عمله 

أم محمد: قوة خلف أبويي .. أكو الغدا برزته. 

محمد: انزين بس ببدل اثيابي وبجي. 

على مائدة الغداء 


أم محمد: محمد.. الساعة 7 لا تطلع 

محمد: ليش .. وش فيه؟ 

أم محمد: بتجي أم علي البيت وتبي تقعد وياك.


محمد: اوووه ما صدقتي رحتي قلتي لها وحجزتي موعد عندها؟ 

أم محمد: چيفة؟؟ غيرت رايك بعد؟ 

محمد: لا .. بس قلت بلا خطابة مو شغلة دلالة هي!! 

أم محمد: قلت ليك يا ولدي أني ما أعرف في هالسوالف وبعدين أم علي أخبر مني وتعرف بنات واجد وإنت يا ولدي ما بتاخذ وحده إلا لما تشوفها وتقعد وياها وتسولف وياها. 

محمد: يالله ... إن شاء الله خير. 

أم محمد: انت تغدى ولا عليك ولما تجي أم علي وتقعد وياها يصير خير. 

موعد اللقاء مع أم علي 

تدق الساعة السابعة.. 

.................................................. .......................

ترقبوا الجزاء الثاني

مع تحياتي  [/align]

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

ويسلمو الأيادي اللي كتبت القصه ياالله بسرررررررررررررعه نبغى البقيه

----------


## بيسان

اهلا اختي حلوه القصة

ونبي التكملة

----------


## دموع الشوق

اهلا اختي حلوه القصة

الى المام دومن

اخوك دموع الشوق

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

ياالله خيه بسرعه كملي القصه مو تتأخري علينا

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center] سلام قول من رب رحيم 

شكراً لكم أخوتي على مروركم الكريم على قصتي واتمنى ان تكون قد حازت على رضاكم ونالت اعجابكم وان شاء الله لن أتأخر عليكم كثيراً ..

تقبلوا مني خالص الشكر والامتنان ..

تحياتي[/align]

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

اني دشيت قلت يمكن كتبت الينا جزء أو جزئين أو ثلاثه 

 ياالله خيه غناتي مو تتأخري زين شاطره انتين وممتازة واااااجد

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ههههههههههههههههههه

حسناً أختاه ولكن دعيني أفطر أولاً ومن ثم أنزل الجزء الثاني فأنا لا أعرف أن أعمل ومعدتي فاضية ..

عذراً على التأخير والتقصير ..

تحياتي[/align]

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

أنزين هو الى متى استنى وااااااااااجد لو قليل يعني 

 بس بسال حاجه بنت لو ولد  :s

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا فتاة أختاه  فتــــــــــــاة ولست بفتى ..  |310|

مسامحة .. |71|

عذراً على التأخير أخواني .. سأطرح التكملة من غير مقدمات ..

تفضلوا  الجزء الثاني ..

..................................................  .............................

الجزء الثاني

لساعة 7.45 مساءا 

يدق الباب فتذهب أم محمد لتفتحه.. 

أم محمد: أهلا وسهلا حيالله أم علي

أم علي : شحوالش أم محمد، ان شاء الله بخير؟ 

أم محمد: الحمد لله نسأل عنش؟  

أم علي : سألت عنش العافية 

في الغرفة.. 

 أم علي : أم محمد.. جاركم حجي عيسى ولده خاطب وحده عيونها خضران؟!  

أم محمد: ايه .. رباب، صار له 3 أشهر الحين.  

أم علي : ايه قالت لي!  

أم محمد: منهي ؟؟ رباب؟؟  

أم علي : ايه.. توني شايفتنها .. رحت أسألها بنت منهو لأني ما عرفتها فقالت ليي إنها خطيبة عبود .. چيفه ما سوى حفلة خطوبة؟ 

 أم محمد: توفت أم حجي عيسى فأجلوه وسووه بس حق العائلة أصلا ناس واجد من الفريق ما يدرون إن عبود خاطب.  

أم علي : أني أقول بعد ما يصير ما أعرف عن السالفة؟؟ بس لبنية تبين عليها واجد حليوة .. 

أم محمد: إيه .. جت البيت هي ويا أم عبود ..واجد طيبة.. 

أم علي : إنزين وين محمد؟ 

أم محمد: الحين بقوم أناديه.. 

تنادي أم محمد ولدها فيدخلان الغرفة بعد أن يحيي محمد أم علي .. 

محمد في نفسه: في الحلم كلش غير .. هذي عصاية؟؟!!  

أم علي : ما بغيت تفرح أمك؟؟ 

 أم محمد: أي والله يام علي تعبت وأني أحن عليه.. 

أم علي : إنت مقتنع من الزواج لو تبي تفتك من حنّة أمك عليك؟ 

محمد: أكيد مقتنع..وأصلا الزواج كان في بالي بس هالتأخير اللي صار حق أكوّن نفسي وأكون مستعد للزواج.. 

أم علي : طيب، خوووش كلام .. بقول لك شنو اللي راح اسويه علشان تعرف شلون أخطب ليك وعلى أي أساس؟ أني عندي بنات بكل الأعمار الصغيرة والكبيرة واللي تشتغل واللي تدرس واللي في الجامعه واللي في البيت .. 

محمد مقاطعا أم علي: انا ما أبي كل هذا إللي أبيه تكون خلوقة ومتدينة ..سواء تشتغل أو تدرس هذا ما يهمني كثير!!  

أم علي : بارك الله فيك .. بس هالأمور لازم بتدخل فيها بعدين .. المهم كم تبي عمرها؟ 

محمد: أنا عمري 25 يعني أبي وحده تكون أصغر مني ..  

أم علي : خووووش .. تبغي أرتب لك مقابلة مع البنت قبل ما يصير أي شي رسمي؟ 

محمد: ما أدري .بس إذا بموافقة البنت وأهلها ليش لا؟ 

أم علي : أكيد بموافقة أهلها.. بعد ما يصير أخليك تقابل بنات الناس مني والطريق.. 

محمد : تمام .. 

أم علي : عجل بكرة بقول لكم متى تروحون حق لبنية.. 

بعد خروج أم علي 

أم محمد موجهة سؤالها لولدها: ها وش رايك؟ 

 محمد: شكلها خوووش مرأة بس الله يستر... من البنات اللي بتخطبهم لي!! 

أم محمد: وإنت ما تجوز من هوسك هذا لا..  

محمد : يامي مو هوس هذا بس لأني مقبل على شي يحدد مصير حياتي.. 

أم محمد: بكرة إن شاء الله يصير كل خير..  

في العمل وأثناء أداء عمله 

محمد فيه حومه يبي يسأل صادق بس مو عارف اشلون يبتدي السؤال .. فقرر ان يسأل صادق بشكل غير مباشر.. 

محمد: في برنامج حليو خلوه عن اشلون تعرفت على زوجتك وكيف كانت أول مرة تقابلها ولما شفتها شنو حسيت؟ 

صادق: انزين ... شنو صار فيه؟ 

محمد: أول أنا بسألك شلون تعرفت على زوجتك؟  

صادق يحدق في محمد ويبتسم 

صادق: زوجتي صديقة إختي، شفتها أول مرة لما كنت راجع البيت وهي كانت طالعه.. 

محمد: اشلون إخترتها مع إنك مرة وحده شفتها؟ 

صادق: لا .. هالمرة اللي شفتها فيها صارت بلاوي بعدها..  

محمد متحمس لمعرفة شنو صار 

محمد: شلون يعني؟  

صادق: عجبتني أولا .. وبعدين قمت أتحين فرصة توصيل إختي حق نمر عليها ونوصلها معانا..  

محمد: يا عيني .. طلعت منت سهل!!  

صادق: ههههه .. لحظه لحظه ..تبي تخطب؟ 

محمد متحير في الرد 

صادق: أفا بتخبي عن صديقك ؟؟  

محمد: لا .. في نية للخطوبة بس للحين ما صار شي.. 

صادق: المهم إنك نويت؟  

محمد: ايه ..نوينا.. 

في هذه الأثناء يرن موبايل محمد 

محمد: مرحبا..  

المتصل: شحوالك محمد؟ 

محمد باستغراب: هلا بخير ولله الحمد ، من؟  

المتصل: أم علي وياك.. 

محمد: أهلا أم علي شخبارك؟  

أم علي : الحمد لله ..بغيت أعرف عندك شي الليلة؟  

محمد: لا ما عندي شي .. خير؟  

أم علي : بنروح مدينة حمد.. 

محمد: ليش ؟؟ وش فيه هناك؟ 

أم علي : يو يو قلت لك بسوي موعد مع لبنية لا !  

محمد: أهاا .. خير عجل.. متى أمر عليش؟ 

أم علي : الساعة 8 واجد زين.. 

محمد: مو مشكله ..  

تنتهي المكالمة.. صادق بابتسامه عريضة ومحمد محاولاً التملص من نظرات صادق له فجعل نفسه منهمكا في عمله..

صادق ممازحا: أيا أم علي إشسويتي ... حمرتي وجه صاحبنا وهجيتي ... 

محمد: جوز وبلا هرار..  

صادق: منهي أم علي؟؟ 

 محمد: رفيقة الوالده..  

صادق: اها ... 

محمد يجاهد في إبقاء نفسه متوازنا نفسيا وغير مرتبك ولكن محال أن تبقى أعصابة هادئة دون أن تضيع فكره وتوجهه حينا بعد حين وهما – مع أم علي – متوجهان للفتاة المرتقبة. 

أم علي : إسمها سلمى في الثاني ثانوي ..أبوها حجي عباس يشتغل في وزارة الصحة .. هي الفانية .. الأولى متزوجه واحد من القدم .. 

..................................................  .........

أنتهى الجزء الثاني ترقبوا الجزء الثالث على منتديات الناصرة  ..

تحياتي[/align]

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

مشكوره خيه ع التكمله بس مو تتأخري في حطوط الجزا الثالث عليش نور زين غناتي 
يعني مو تنزلي الأجزاء زي القطاره  :)

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*شدعوه اختي 

الى متى واحنى نستني 

ماصارت خيه 

المهم 

مشكور على القصه الحلو والله يستر من ام علي والله يستر 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين*

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]
السلام علــيكم ورحمــــــة الله وبـــركــــــاته

العفو  أختي الولاء الفاطمي وشكراً لكِ على التعقيب ..

شكراً لك أخي أمير العاشقين ويسرني اعجابك بالقصة وهذا ما كنت اتمناه وعذراً على التقصير والتأخير ..

تحياتي[/align]

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

خيه دخلت قلت حطيتي جزء غناتي الى متى واحنا نستنى يعني طولتي وااااااااااااااايد

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]الســلام عليكم ورحمــة الله وبركاته

من عيوني خيتو الولاء الفاطمي ماراح أتأخر عليكم وما يصير خاطرج الا طيب .. |68|

جم ولاء فاطمي عندنا ما عندنا الا وحدة الي هي انتي ما نقدر نزعلها .. |11|

الحين راح انزل الجزء الثالث ومسامحة للجميع .. |32|

تحياتي[/align]

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفضلوا الجزء الثالث ..

..................................................  .......

*الجزء الثالث*

أم محمد كانت تترقب وصول ولدها كي تعرف عما كان هناك وما حدث، لما دخل محمد غرفته جاءته وهي فرحة .. 

أم محمد: هلا بالمعرس هلا.. 

 محمد: أهلا أم محمد.. 

أم محمد رأت ملامح وجهه غير مبتهجة فهي ملامح مشتت الفكر المتحير في أمره 

أم محمد: ويش صار هناك؟ شفت لبنية ؟ عجبتك؟  

محمد: إيه شفتها ، لبنية زينة ..  

أم محمد: إنزين وش السالفه عجل ليش مو مستانس أو فرحان صار شي يعني؟  

محمد: لا ما صار شي قعدنا في المقابلة تقريبا نص ساعة.. 

أم محمد: انزين شنو رايك فيها؟  

محمد: لبنية خجولة واجد وكأنها تبي تخلص المقابلة بسرعة يعني ما أحسها مدركة لذا الشي!!  

أم محمد: إنت تقول إنها خجوله يعني هذا اللي خلاها تصير هالشكل يا ولدي مو انها مو مدركة على قولتك.  

محمد: هذا الشعور حسيته من تصرفها حتى أسئلتها ما كانت عني أصلا.. كانت عن الزواج وعن الحفلة!!  

أم محمد: الحين إنت وش رايك؟ تبي تفكر أو تقول لأم علي قرارك علشان توصله للجماعة ؟؟  

محمد: خبرت أم علي خلاص.. 

 أم محمد: خبرتها شنو؟  

محمد: ما تناسبني .. 

 أم محمد: ما يخالف إن شاء الله تحصل اللي تناسبك واللي تقتنع فيها .. بس خبرتها ان تدور لك وحده ثانية؟  

محمد: قلت لها تصبر شوي ..على الاقل أسبوع.  

أم محمد: إلاااا وااااااا بعد؟  

محمد: بقول لها مواصفات بدل ما تدور لي أي وحده بس لأنها متدينة وخلوقة ..  

أم محمد: زين ..زين .. أول مرة ما تدري ويش يصير ..بس هالمقابلة خلتك تعرف شنو اللي تبيه.  

محمد: أعرف اللي أبغيه على حساب وحده يعني؟؟  

أم محمد: يا ولدي لا تقول هالشكل .. بعد الواحد لازم يشوف ويسأل ويدور ..هذي حياة بتعيشونها.. يعني عمر مو يوم أو يومين..  

محمد: إن شاء الله خير.. 

يستلقي محمد على سريره ويزفر وكأنما المتعب المجهد بعد أن خرجت أمه .. كان يحمل عبءً ثقيلا في نفسه اللوامة بعد هذه المقابلة .. إن شعوره بالذنب غير المبرر وقساوة النفس عليه حبسته بين طبقات الإتهام .. وهو في تقلباته على سريره يبحث عن البراءة ... محمد عاش ليلته في حوار داخلي لتنتهي ببراءته .. وبعد ان تنفس الصعداء ... وأراد أن يرخي جفنيه علت أصوات المؤذنين .. حي على الصلاة .. فقام من على سريره متوجها للصلاة.. 

محمد: السلام عليكم .. 

صادق: عليكم السلام .. صح النوم ، إشفيك متأخر؟  

محمد: البارح ما نمت إلا بعد صلاة الصبح .. هذا زين قعدتني الوالدة والله جان راحت علي نوومه..  

 صادق: خير ..ويش اللي مسهرنك؟  

محمد: ما جاني نوم ..  

 صادق: اوووه اووووه بدا الرجال يفكر في البنات ..  

محمد: اترك عنك هالحجي واشتغل..  

صادق: ههههااي ...انزين ..نسيت أقول لك.. 

محمد: شنو؟  

صادق: الليلة بنروح بيت حبيب نطالع المبارة ونتعشا هناك، يعني الليلة سهرة .. معظم الشباب بيروحون  .. 

محمد: تمام ..صار لي مدة ما شفتهم..  

صادق، حبيب، جاسم، علي، خليل هم أصدقاء محمد الذين ربطتهم الدراسة بعضهم البعض وكوّنوا رفقة جميلة وإندماج روحي عميق. 

يصل محمد لمنزل حبيب فيستأذن ويدخل ليستقبله حبيب الذي عاتبه أولاً 

حبيب: يالهيس وش فيه تلفونك مقفلنه البارح؟ 

محمد: منعاً للإزعاج.. 

حبيب: الله يبراك .. اللي يسمعك يقول الاتصالات ما توقف عنك!  

علي: محمد .. حياك ذا الصوب عندي وياك سالفة.. 

 جاسم: هلا هلا طلعت في سوالف من ورانا بعد .. شباب إش هالحچي ...دافعوا عن حقوقكم وإلا فلنقلبها حرباً ضروس.. 

صادق: ثكلتك أمك يا أبو لهب ماذا تريد أن نفعل بهم؟  

 جاسم: ويحك يا عكرمة ألم تسمع المثل القائل ((اللي في القدر يطلعه الملاّس)) .. 

خليل: سكتوا أكي بدأت المباراة..  

جميلة أحاديثهم وإندماجهم وحلو تسامرهم وبساطة الحياة مع بعضهم..  

أثناء مشاهدتهم للمباراة كان جدال ونقاش وتعصب يتخلله المزاح والمرح .. 

خليل: قوم لا ... تحارس شنو .... موتنا جوع .. ما بتعشينا؟؟  

علي: الرجال يحارس متى العشا .. فرحم الله والديك قوم حط العشا لا يطيح علينا ..  

 حبيب: إن شاء الله .. 

 جاسم: صادق .. وليّ العهد للحين ما بيّن؟  

 صادق: Coming Soon  

محمد: وش قالوا لك ؟؟ فلم على Channel 2  

علي: شباب ما في واحد منكم بيخطب؟؟ عاجبتنكم حياة لعزوبية .. ما في إلا صادق بس؟؟  

خليل: إنت مو ويانا يعني؟  

حبيب: سلمان يمكن قريب بيخطب..  

علي: أي سلمان ؟  

حبيب: سلمان رسول ،، لدرام ..  

علي: إيه .. هذا لو أشوف اللي بيخطبها أقول لها تخلي شرط أساسي في الزواج إنه يسوي رجيم أول.. 

 صادق: ناوي عليه شنو، أما سلمان يسوي رجيم جان يهلك..  

حبيب: لعلمكم اللي بيتزوجها ضعيفة..  

محمد: تعال .. وإنت ويش دراك إنها ضعيفة؟  

حبيب: لأنها جارتنا..  

خليل: انزين .. سلمان من وين له .. إللي أعرفه إنه توه صار له 3 أشهر مشتغل..  

حبيب: يمكن من عند أبوه..  

خليل: أنا إذا أفكر أتزوج لازم يكون المهر والحفلة من فلوسي مو من عند أبوي..  

 صادق: صبري يا حريقة سار عجل .. 

محمد: ليش عاد .. أكو أنا جمعت حق مصاريف الزواج كلها.. 

 علي: صادق .. إنت كم كلفت في زواجك ؟  

 صادق: تقريبا 4000 دينار .. بس هذا يعتمد على لبنية وأهلها..أنا سويت الحفلة في البيت ، بس لو كانت في صالة فأكيد بيكون أكثر من جذيه..  

 علي: حقها لو طلبت في صالة .. هي ليلة في العمر وما راح تتكرر.. 

خليل: ليلة تخليني أفسفس فلوسي .. المبلغ اللي بخليه في الصالة ؛أشتري فيه شي ينفعني وينفعها .. أو أكمل أثاث البيت مثلا..  

محمد: أنا مع خليل... حتى مو شرط يكون في صالة أفراح أو فندق أو مسرح .. ليش ما يصير في ماتم نسوان ..يسوون جذيه لا .. في أفراح تصير في ماتم نسوان والمبلغ اللي يدفع للماتم كلش بسيط..  


حبيب: تصير بس هل الحفلة اللي في صالة نفسها بتكون في الماتم؟  


علي: أكيد لا .. المعازيم رايحين يستانسون لو بس يطالعون العروس .. في الصالة بيخلون لك DJ شغال مدري وش اسمه اللي يبطط الأذاين ..اما في الماتم بيخلون لك ملاية.  

صادق: أكو الرجال يقرون مولد.. وش فيه يعني إذا جا ليك حجي أحمد ومسك لك ذاك الموال ما تدري هذا مولد لو قراية؟؟  

جاسم: أكو سالفة جديدة بعد...يسوون سفرة عجم ....يعني خساير زيادة ولا تدري شنو الغرض منها . 

صادق: هذي أمور كلها تكريم المعازيم وتطويل مدة الحفل مثل سالفة الحناء..  

خليل: صدق أما النسوان يحبون هالسوالف ... 

حبيب: إحنا الرجال غير النسوان .. ذلاك مع كل هالسوالف اللي يسوونها لا يعجبهم العجب ولا صيام رجب ...حتى لما يطلعون من العرس ومحملين وشايلين الأكو و الماكو يتكلمون على العروس وعلى المعرس بالزين والشين.. 


للمرة الأولى يحس محمد في نفسه أنه منشد لهذه الأحاديث ويستمع لها بشغف وحسن إنصات كانت عيناه تتأملان كل حديث و تنظر إنفاعلهم وحركاتهم ولا سيما صادق .. حديث صادق.. فهو الحكيم بينهم وصاحب التجربة الفعلية.. 

يستأذن الجميع معلنين نهاية السهرة .. يشكرون حبيب ويودعونه بالتتالي وهو – حبيب- يتمناهم بأن يكررونها في القريب العاجل.. 

يوم الجمعه 

محمد: حجية فطوم ... ليش ما قعدتيني؟؟  

أم محمد: إجازة اليوم بعد أقعدك إلاوا ؟  

محمد: إجازة يعني تخليني أنام للظهر؟  

أم محمد: إنت البارح راجع متأخر فخليتك ما بغيت أقعدك من وقت.. 

محمد: اليوم بتروحين بيت خالي؟  

أم محمد: ايه .. بتروح؟؟ .. تعال وياي كل مرة خالك يسألني عنك..  

 محمد: إن شاء الله ... بس لا يقعد يشلخ علي عن الجن.. 

أم محمد: استح ...خالك يشلخ ..يووو عليك .. 

..................................................  ..........

يتبع الجزء الـــــــرابــــــــع ..

تحياتي |83|

[/align]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*اهلاً اختي حباً والف كرامه 

اشدعوه اختي 

بسرعه خلص الجزء 

اقول يالله حطيس لينا الجزء الي بعده 

ترى حمستينا بزياده والي حمسن لايقعد يشلخ علي عن الجن 

ههههههه 

والا كلمت استح يووووو عليك فقعتني ضحك 

يالله خيه حظي الجزء علشاني خيه*

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أمير العاشق اصبر بتييك المواقف الي بتخليك تتسدح على الارض من الضحك ..  :d

مع حباً والف كرامة انسى الهم واستعد للفكاهة ..  |93|


واصبر بعد خل الاعضاء يقرأون القصة وبعدين بنزل الباقي لا تصير عجول ..  |72|

كل تأخيرة وفيها خيرة ..   |86|

[/align]

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أمير العاشق اصبر بتييك المواقف الي بتخليك تتسدح على الارض من الضحك ..  :d

مع حباً والف كرامة انسى الهم واستعد للفكاهة ..  |93|


واصبر بعد خل الاعضاء يقرأون القصة وبعدين بنزل الباقي لا تصير عجول ..  |72|

كل تأخيرة وفيها خيرة ..   |86|

[/align]

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

مشكوره خيه بس بسررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه حطي الجزء الرابع 

 مو تتأخري علينا غناتي زين

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]



شوووووووووكران خيتو الولاء الفاطمي على المتابعة الشديدة للقصة وان شاء الله ماراح أتأخر ..

تحياتي [/align]

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

ياالله خيه غناتي عمري حياتي بسرررررررررررررررررررعه كلملي القصه بعدين ننسى الأجزاء ونرد انعيد نقراها من البدايه 
 انتي شطوره ما بتتأخري صح

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*خيه ما صارت من الحماس اقرى الاجزاء علشان لا انساهم 

داويييييييييه بسرعه له خيه 

يالله خيه علشني له 

طورة اختي بتحط الجزء*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

هداويه خيه الى متى ان شاء الله يعني هي ياالله كمليها طلبتش ياالله 

بسررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه زين

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مسامحة اخواني الانترنت عندي وايد ضعيف وكل ما جيت انزل البقية ما ينزلون ..


تفضلوا الجزء الرابـــــــــــع ..

.................................................

*الجز الرابع*

تمر 4 أيام .. كانت أم محمد على وجل وفي إنتظار لأن ينتهي محمد من المدة التي قررها لوضع مواصفات فتاة أحلامه .. لم تكد تصبر أو تطيق ذلك .. فذهبت إليه .. 

 أم محمد: بعد روحي محمد. .. أمك لما قرر ولدها إنه يتزوج الدنيا ما وسعت فرحتها .. بس الحين قامت اتضيق عليها .. فبرضاي عليك ما أتحمل اتضيق أزيد من جذيه .. والصبر مني خلص ..  

محمد: يالغالية خل ياكلني لتراب إذا ما بكون تحت رضاش.. إش لزمة حياتي من غير رضاش؟ بس أنا ما أخذت هالمدة إلا لأني محتاج أفكر فيها ..وإن شاء الله ما يصير إلا اللي يرضيش. 

أم محمد: الله يخليك ويحفظك .. 


إزداد تشتت الفكر لدى محمد فزيارته لخاله وجلوسه معه عقد من مسألة الزواج لديه واختياره لشريكة حياته .. فكان منه أن اتصل لصديقه صادق وواعده على مكان يكون فيه منظر إن مددت كل بصرك فيه تجد الجمال والروعه... فاتفقا على الشاطئ قبيل الغروب.. 

صادق: هلا محمد.. اش فيك ؟؟ وش صاير؟  

محمد: تعرف إني أبي أتزوج!؟ 

صادق: وخوش خبر سمعته .. شنو المشكله؟ 

محمد: المشكلة في خالي .. 

صادق: وش فيه خالك؟ 

محمد: فتح لي باب ما كنت أدري عنه..  

صادق: شنو هالباب؟ 

محمد: طبعا اللي بتزوجها بتعيش في البيت مع أمي فخالي يقول "أمك أعز ما تملك فاللي بتاخذها لازم أمك تكون بمثابة أمها وأنا أعرف إن أختي محبتها لك من محبة اللي تحبه بس هذا ما يمنع إني أقول لك ربما يجيك يوم تختار ما بين أمك أو زوجتك وهذا يعتمد على إختيارك لزوجتك". 

صادق: كلام خالك صحيح .. 

محمد: أدري انه صح .. 

صادق: بقول لك .. بصراحة الزوجة تحب ان يكون لها كيانها الخاص فيها يعني محد يشاركها فيه ..بيت تتصرف فيه علي كيفها .. بس بقول لك شغله أم محمد ما اعتقد ان أي وحده ترفض عشرتها .. ام محمد حنونه والعشرة معاها حلوة .. 

محمد: انا مو خوفي من الوالده خوفي من اللي بتزوجها.. 

صادق: انت كون صريح مع اللي بتاخذها .. اشرح لها في المقابلة وين تسكن ومع من ..والامور كلها بتصير خوووووش .. و بدون وساوس واجد .. 

محمد: الله يستر .. 


يودعان بعضهما .. فيرحل صادق، بينما محمد جالس ويخط بإصبعه التراب خطوط متشابكة .. لازال يفكر ... أخرج موبايله وبدأ يبحث في قائمة الاسماء حتى توقف عند اسم أم علي... 

محمد: السلام عليكم .. 

أم علي : عليكم السلام .. هلا محمد .. 

محمد: هلا فيش .. قلت إني باخذ وقت حتى أعطيش مواصفات اللي بخطبها .. 

أم علي : صح .. حددت مواصفاتك الحين؟ 

محمد: ايه..  

أم علي : زين .. زين .. قول شنهو مواصفاتك؟ 

محمد: على التلفون؟ 

أم علي : ايه ..لأني ما بقدر أمر عليكم  .. 

محمد: أها ... ابي وحده مخلصة الثانوية ...في العشرين وأصغر مني .. 


أحست أم علي في حديثها مع محمد تشتت الفكر لديه فمواصفاته وأسلوبه في الكلام يوحي بذلك ... ثم أنها بعد أنهى كلامه.. 

أم علي : ما في مشكله ... خلاص فهمت مواصفاتك وبرد عليك خبر في أقرب فرصة.. 

محمد: خير عجل .. 

في العمل.. 

رقية (سكرتيرة في الشركة التي يعمل بها محمد) تدخل مكتب محمد وصادق.. 

صادق: شوف ... شوف .. لين غاب السنور إلعب يا فار!!  

محمد: أنا ما أرضي يسميش فار .. سنور ما على.. 

رقية: بلا هرار عليّ يالله ..ما عندي شي أسويه، وبصراحة جوعانه.. فقلت أجي عند أهل الكرم علشان يشترون لي شي .. 

صادق: أفا عليش برزي خريداتش وأنا تحت الطلب .. بس ريوقي على حسابش بعد .. 

رقية: إنت ولا مرة شريت من جيسك يالبخيل؟ 

صادق: أصرف عليش؟ 

محمد: بسكم نجره ... قولي إش تبين؟  

رقية: شوف الكرم وإتعلم يالبخيل .. 

صادق: ايه ..هيّن .. 

رقية: أبغي سندويش قيمة وكاكاو وعصير مانجو فرش .. 

صادق: وأنا أبغي جيكن فيليه وعصير برتقال .. 

رقية: هي هي قال لي أني شنو أبغي .. إنت ليش تحشر روحك؟ 

محمد: لا .. لكم إثنينكم .. 

صادق: نياهاهاها ... ولا كلمه .. 

رقية: وي ..عشتو .. 

يذهب محمد ليحضر ما طلبه زملاؤه ويدور حديث بين صادق ورقية 

صادق: اسمعي الخبر الطازج .. 

رقية: شنو يا بو الأخبار الطازجة..  

صادق: محمد قرر يخطب..  

رقية: أووووه.. صج؟ 

صادق: هذي اللي بفلعها بالقلم الحين .. 

رقية: يالشرير .. على شنو؟ 

صادق: عجل تقولين صج؟؟ قاعد أجذب عليش الحين؟ 

رقية: إنزين لا تاكلنا ... غلطنا. 

صادق: ايه ..على بالي بعد ... انزين؛ عندش إخت اسمها سبيجة حق نخطبها له؟ 

رقية: يا ريت عندي إخت .. محمد خوش رجال .. أحسن من بعض الناس..  

صادق: أشوف عطيناش وجه وقمتي تتفلسفين!! روحي مكتبش لا أسوي جريمة الحين.. 

رقية: لا والله ...ايه .. نسيت أسألك؟ 

صادق: شنو؟ 

رقية: شخبار حميده؟  

صادق: زوينه .. 

رقية: ليش مخلنها في بيت أهلها؟ 

صادق: كيفي ... وبعدين انا وزوجتي ، إنتي ما لج شغل.. 

رقية: يا علي ..ترفع الضغط .. أروح مكتبي أبرك لي. 

واثناء ما كان محمد ينتظر السندويشات يرن موبايله 

محمد : مرحبا .. أم علي 

أم علي : هلا محمد .. 

محمد: شخبارك؟ 

أم علي : الحمد لله .. اسمع.. يوم الأربعاء العصر رتبت لك مقابله مع وحده من المنامه ..جامعية وعمرها 21 سنه ..جميلة ما شاء الله ، هذي حسب المواصفات اللي قلتها. 

محمد: يجزيش الخير أم علي.. ما قصرتي .. 

وفي رجوعه للشركه في الممر بالتحديد، متوجها لمكتبه.. 

محمد: وصل .. وصل .. وصل .. الريوق وصل ..رقية تعالي مكتبنا .. 

رقية بعد أن خرجت من مكتبها 

رقية: وين قاعد .. فضحتنا. 

صادق: كأنك مصري مال الفول والطعمية. 

محمد: رقية ما في عصير ما نجو .. جبت ليش عصير خرمالو .. 

صادق: نياهاهاها .. عجيب .. 

رقية: روح ول ..عصير خرمالو !! اشربه إنت عاد  .. 

محمد: عندي عصير جزر.. تبينه؟  

رقية: وع ما أحبه...صادق عطني عصيرك عاااااااد!!  

صادق: ما في أمل  .. 

محمد: جربي العصير يمكن يعجبش  .. 

رقية تحاول أن ترشف شيئا من عصير الخرمالو 

رقية: يالجذاب .. عصير مانجو دا.  

صادق: وين الكافي مالي؟  

رقية: مو إليك .. الكاكو حقي .. 

محمد: هذا الكاكو حقش ..  

رقية: شوووكراً  .. 

محمد: عااافواً  .. 

رقية: محمدووو .. سمعنا عنك أخبار  .. 

محمد: اشاعه مغرضة  .. 

رقية: حارس بالأول إسمع الخبر؟ 

محمد: إذا الخبر من صادق فأكيد هرار .. 

رقية: اهو من صادق بس هالمرة مو هرار .. 

محمد ينظر لصادق ..صادق يغص بالسندويش وبصوت ضعيف .. 

صادق: الله يغربل ابليسك خليتني أغص  .. 

رقية: يعني صدق الخبر؟ 

محمد: ايه .. صدق .. 

رقية: وليش أني آخر من يعلم؟  

صادق: أهو قال بيستقيل الشهر الجاي..  

رقية: يا علي .. هرّار ..ما أقدر على هرارك ..  

محمد: للحين ما صار شي ..  

رقية: تبغاني أدور لك وحده؟  

محمد: لا ما يحتاج .. 

رقية: يعني عندك وحده؟  

صادق: ما عليك منها تبي تعرف ... بنت اللذينه بتهريك أسئلة .. 

رقية: إنت ولا تسكت .. ايه ابغي أعرف وأتعرف عليها ..عندك مانع؟  

 صادق: لا .. عندي دواس .. نياهاهاها  .. 

محمد: أنا اللي بسألش .. 

 رقية: قول؟  


يتبع ..[/align]

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]تابع ..

تفضلوا ..

محمد: شنو مواصفات لبنية اللي تناسبني؟  

رقية: امممم ..إنت تناسبك وحده هادئه .. قنوعه لأنك مو من النوع اللي تحب الكماليات مو مسرفة وتنظر حق آخر الصرعات والموضات ... خدومه ..إجتماعية .. طيبه ..  

محمد: إنزين هذي كلها صفات .. غير هالشي شنو؟  

رقية: تقصد العمر والشكل يعني؟ 

 محمد: ايه .. 

رقية: يعني عمرها في العشرين واجد تمام .. جامعية مثلا أو تكون حوزوية ... اممممم .. بطولك تصيرون كشخه .. بس هالشي يعتمد عليك.  

صادق: هذي في يجي منها بارز أو لازم يروح الخياط؟  

رقية: هيء هيء بايخه. 

محمد: ول عليكم ما يصير نتكلم في سالفه وإنتو اثنينكم موجودين .. 

رقية: يالله قول لا... شنو اسمها ومن وينه ..قول كل شي عنها؟ 

محمد: أقول لج للحين ما صار شي .. 

رقية: يالله عااااااااااد .. 

محمد: ما في شي للحين تفهمين أو لا؟  

رقية: بل ..ما يطلع منه شي دا؟  

صادق: قال لج ما صار شي للحين.  

رقية: ممكن تسكت .. 

 محمد: أروح أشوف شغلي أحسن لي .. 

رقية: تعال لا تشرد 

.................................................. .

ترقبوا الجزء الخامس 

تحياتي[/align]

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

مشكوره خيه ع التكمله بس اتمنى ما طولي علينا في تكملتها زين

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]
ان شاء الله من عيوني اختي بس عذروني شوي الانترنت تعبان عندي هالشهر ..

وان شاء الله يصير زين وانزل لكم البقية بدون تأخير وبشكل يومي .. [/align]

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

اني دخلت قلت حطيتي جزء الا ما في شي 

ياالله ان شاء الله يصير الأنترنت زين وما يشوف شر

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم 

شكراً أختي (حباً وألف كرامة) على القصة بس تراك طولتي وين الباقي   ;)  ;)   ;)

بانتظار   ;)جديدك   ;)

والسلام 

أختك شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

ياالله خيه بسرعه كمليها صرت انسى الأجزاء 

خيه موطولي واااااااااجد زين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

خيه تبي تحمسينا بس 

يالله استنى القصه 

هدااوووويه سنه على ماتحطيها 

انزين خدلك دي بعد يالله له

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

خيه ياالله بسررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه اني استمليت شدي حطي الأجزاء مثل القطاره ماصارت 

ياالله غناتي مو تتأخري واجد

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ان شاء الله خيتو ..  [/align]

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]

*الجزء الخــــــــــامس*

يبحث عن والدته في كل الغرف .. المطبخ، غرفة النوم .. لم يجدها، تدخل فينتبه لها محمد؛ 

محمد: ها .. أم محمد من وين جاية؟   

أم محمد: كنت في بيت أم جميل .. ضايعه بنتها الصغيرة من الظهر للحين ما شافوها.  

محمد: أوه... ما اتصلوا بالشرطة لا؟  

أم محمد: راحوا الشرطة بس قالوا لهم بعد 24 ساعة ندور ونسوي بلاغ لكل الدوريات بالبحث.  

محمد: يعني لو صادها شي لاسمح الله يكون مخلص ومقضي!  

أم محمد: الله يستر  

يطرق الباب ..فتذهب أم محمد 

أم محمد: هلا جميل ..شافوا إختك؟  

 جميل: ايه.. 

أم محمد: وين شافوها؟  

جميل: نايمة في الحجرة مالت الطيور.  

أم محمد: محد دور هناك؟  

جميل: بلى ، بس كانت مغطية روحها بكارتون.  

أم محمد: الشرية .. قول لأمك مو تضربها..مسكينه ، جاهلة بعدها.  

جميل: من زمان شبعتها ضرب ..لولا ابويي ما شالها من ايدها ..وبعدين راحت حضنتها وقامت تمسّح عليها وهم يصيحون.  

ترجع أم محمد وتخبر محمد بما حدث ثم يباشر محمد .. 

محمد: سمعي الخبر السار  

أم محمد: قول .. خلف أبويي  

محمد: اليوم إتصلت فيني أم علي ورتبت مقابلة مع وحده من المنامة يوم الأربعاء العصر.  

أم محمد: زين .. زين .. فرحتني عسى ربي يفرحك دنيا وآخرة.  

محمد: أنا متفائل من هالمقابلة .. وإن شاء الله يكون خير.  

أم محمد: ايه يا ولدي .. تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه ..شحلاوتك وانت مستانس ..فرحتك تسوى دنيتي وما فيها!  


>>> المقابلة >> رجاء ومحمد 

وبعد مرور وقت بسيط 

محمد: شنو الكتب اللي تقرينها ؟  

رجاء: بصراحة ما أقرأ كتب، بس 

محمد: وبخصوص الكتب الدينية والثقافة الدينية بشكل عام؟  

رجاء: لمّن أحتاج شي أروح أبحث أو أسأل Daddy  

محمد: لج مشاركات وتفاعل في منطقتج ، أقصد مهام تسوينها مثلا في المأتم اللي تنتسبون له أو جمعية معينة أو مهام تطوعية في خدمة المنطقة؟  

رجاء: No    

محمد: شنو اللي يمنع؟  

رجاء: Study & I don't have time to do that    

محمد: رجاء .. كلميني مثل ما أكلمك  

رجاء: Sorry,  

محمد: تكلمي بالعربي  

رجاء: أها .. Sorry  

محمد: بالعربي .. عذراً  

رجاء: آنا متعودة إني أتكلم باللغتين  

محمد: أعتقد دمج اللغتين إذا هناك مصطلحات بس إذا مجرد للتظاهر بالثقافة أو لأنك متعودة فهذا يذكرني بقصة.  

رجاء: وشنو هالقصة؟  

محمد: الغراب لما شاف طير يمشي وينط عجبته مشيته فقام يتعلمها ولما تعب وما عرف ..اراد أن يرجع لمشيته الطبيعية فاختلطت عليه وصار من أقبح الطيور الآن في مشيه...  

رجاء: يعني تشبهني بالغراب؟  

محمد: لك الكرامة ..أنا ضربت لك مثل بس  

رجاء: موب مشكلة ... بس أحب أعطيك فكرة إن طبيعة الحياة ومكان التربية والجو اللي نعيشه سبب هذي الطباع اللي فيني ... يمكن mammy ركزت علي إني أهتم باللغة الإنجليزية وخلتني أتعلمها وأمارسها حتى مع الأهل.  

محمد: أمك مولودة من اصل في البحرين أو في إيران؟  

رجاء: لأ ... في البحرين مولودة..  


بدا واضحا أنهما لا يتناسبان فكريا ولكن كان محمد يجتهد في أن يحلل شخصية رجاء وكذلك رجاء كانت مصرة على فرز العقلية التي يختزنها محمد فخرجا الإثنان من المقابلة وفي لقاء أم علي برجاء.. 

أم علي : ها يا بنيتي ؟  

رجاء: very Traditionamemberlist, I don’t want him  

أم علي : ويشو ... ما فهمت شي؟؟  

رجاء: ما عجبني .. ما أبيه  

حبيب: الووووووووه ..بو جاسم  

محمد: هلا حبيب..   

حبيب: ويش فيك؟ صوتك يبين كأنك تعبان؟  

محمد: لا ما في شي ..قول ، آمر؟  

حبيب: الليلة خطوبة سلمان في مأتم الديه الكبير .. خبرت صادق وقال بيمر عليك.  

محمد: أوكي .. الساعة كم عاد؟  

حبيب: ع الساعة 8 تقريبا  

تنتهي المكالمة ويصفن محمد على سريره مقلبا فكره ويبحث عن الخلل الذي يعرقل خطواته في الزواج فاطمة ذات القلب الحنون لما رأت كبدها مهموما ..ضاقت بها الدنيا وأسرت في نفسها قلبا يتقطع من رؤية ولدها ملقيا على فراشه واضعا يديه تحت رأسه ممدد الرجلين يحرك طرفه يمينا شمالا فتدخل عليه غرفته .. 

أم محمد: خلف أمي من أمس للحين وإنت على هالحال.. أني ما اقدر اشوفك جذيه ..أني لو أدري بيصير فيك جذيه ان خليتك على راحتك ولا جاني اليوم إللي أشوفك فيه متضايق وكل مهموم.  

محمد: حجية فطوم .. وش لزمة هالكلام؟  

أم محمد: شوف روحك وبتعرف!  

محمد: ما فيني شي ..بس قاعد افكر فاللي يصير  

أم محمد: أم علي ما عرفت تختار ليك لبنية اللي تبيها ؟  

محمد: لا .. أم علي ما قصرت بس يصير إن واحد منا ما يتناسب مع فكرالثاني أو يختلف في وجهة النظر.  

أم محمد: قوم غناتي وياي .. بدل قعدتك في الحجرة بروحك.  


..................................................  ..........

تابعوا احداث قصة أنا وام علي الخطابة على منتدى الناصرة ..



تحياتي[/align]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

واااااااااال الحين مابتحطي الجزء الي بعده بعد سنه صح 

يالله خيه ابي اطلع واذخل اشوف الجزء زين شاطره اختي

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]ههههههههههههههههه


لا ما بحطه بعد سنة ..

بحطه بعد سنتين خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ..

لا خيو بحاول اني احطهم بسرعة بس النت تعبان عندي مسكين يبي لي اوديه المستشفى .. [/align]

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

تسلمي خيه ع التكمله بس يالله بسرررررررررررعه غناتي مو تتأخري زين

يعني عالجي النت بسررررررررررررعه خيتو زوين

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center][grade="800080 00BFFF FF1493 800080"] وين وصلنا في القصة نسيت ؟؟؟ [/grade][/align]

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]

تفضلوا 

..................................................  ...

*الجزء الســــــــــادس*

في مأتم الديه الكبير 

محمد مع صادق وهما خلف طابور المهنئين 

صادق: محمد ..لا يفوتك !!  

محمد: شنو؟ 

صادق: خليل 

محمد: وينه؟ 

صادق: اكو هناك .... هف الصينية كلها 

محمد: جووووز عااااد ... خله في حاله. 

صادق: انا أشك إنها الصينية الأولى اللي يخلونها له؟؟!! 

محمد: وصلت يالله سلم على سلمان .. وبلا هدرة 

وبعد أن باركا لسلمان توجها لخليل 

صادق: مرحبا الخلي 

خليل: هلا هلا ..شخبارك صادق ..شخبارك محمد؟  

محمد: الحمد لله تمام 

خليل: لحظه بطلب لكم صينية. 

صادق يضرب كتف محمد في إشارة لما كان يتكلم عنه قبل قليل 

صادق: لا ما نبي شي تونا متعشين ... 

((كان يريد أن يعرف ردة فعل خليل ..ومحمد في ابتسامة وترقب لرد خليل)) 

خليل: ما يصير الخير واجد ..  

صادق: لاهوفه (أكول) إنت ما تشبع؟  

خليل: على شنو ؟؟ ما أكلت شي  

صادق: لا تشلخ وتوك مطير صينية والله العالم كم صينية قبل؟  

خليل: هي هي إذا إنت ما تبغي محمد يبغي .. وخلك تمس شي منها  

محمد: خليل، ماجو الشباب؟  

خليل: أكو علي توه واصل بس البقية للحين ما شفتهم  

صادق: وين تشوف أحد وإنت من صينية لصينية 

خليل: إن صار فيني شي ما برحمك  

صادق: إنت يصير فيك شي؟؟ معدتك قوطي من غير قاع كل ما تحط فيها ما يبين شي  

محمد: غربل الله ابليسك .. إنت ناوي تتسبب فيه!  

صادق: ما عليك منه 

محمد: شوفوا علي..  

بعد ان جلس بجانبهم 

 علي: مرحووووووووبا 

محمد: هلا علي ... وش قلت لسلمان! 

 علي: نسيت وش أقول ..فجا على بالي .. كل سنة وإنت سالم ! فقال لي "وين جاي حفلة عيد ميلاد"؟؟ فضحنا !! 

محمد: صدق ما تدري وش تقول؟ 

 علي: طالع هذا .. أعرف بس وصلت وتخسبقت ونسيت شنو يقولون. 

صادق: إللي وراك ما قال طفوا لشموع؟ 

 علي: شباب .. محد عنده تلفون فيه كاميرا؟؟ عشان نصور مع سلمان؟ 

صادق: وليش ما تكون كاميرا؟ 

 علي: لأن محد بيفكر يجيب معاه كاميرا لكن التلفون مثل السهاية مالته في كل مكان موجود وياه. 

محمد: أنا سمعت إن صارت بلاوي والسبه هالتلفونات! 

 علي: شلون ؟ 

محمد: إذا مثلا مريض الأخلاق صار عنده هالتلفون وقام يصور في خلق الله واستخدمهم في الانترنت ..وعلى فكرة صارت هالسالفة  

صادق: هذا ولا شي ... إذا صار إن وحده صورت حفل زفاف وكانت حاقده مثلا وش راح يصير لو نشرت الصور؟؟ 

 علي: كل شي له سلبياته وإيجابياته... مثل الدش والانترنت .. يعني يعتمد على ضمير صاحبها أو مستخدمها ..  

محمد: الله يستر على الجميع 

خليل يلمح حبيب في طرف الماتم فيناديه ويأتي لهم 

صادق: أنا بقوم عنكم .. مالي شغل فيكم 

حبيب: إذا حضرت الشياطين ذهبت الملائكة يعني؟ 

صادق: لا بالعكس حبيب.. إنت عسل على قلبي 

محمد: عيل شنو؟  

صادق: أنا خايف واحد من المنظمين يشعوتنا بره. 

 علي: ليش يطردنا وش سوينا ؟ 

صادق: خليل طير له خمس صواني وبيطلب لحبيب الحين ..فأكيد بيشكون فينا 

محمد: جوز عاد.. الله يغربل ابليسك 

خليل: الشره مو عليكم ... الشره على اللي يقعد وياكم 

 علي: أفا خليل!! 

صادق: خليل .. زعلت. 

محمد: تعال وين بتروح.. 

خليل: خلني أهووووووو .. بروح اجيب صينية.. 


في طريق العودة طلب محمد أن يخفف السرعة .. 


صادق: وش صاير؟ لا تقول نسيت شي.. ما برجع 

محمد: لا ما نسيت شي .. بس شوف السيارة اللي موقفه على جنب! 

صادق: ايه .. شفتها. 

محمد: كأن بنية .. وقف صوبها يمكن محتاجه شي. 

صادق: لا ... الليلة رجعنا البيت عجل. 

محمد: حرام عليك، تبي ترجع بيتكم وهالفقيرة واقفة في الشارع محد لها؟ 

صادق: انزين .. كأن ما في إلا إحنا. 


يقفان بالقرب منها وينزل محمد 

محمد: عسى ما شر الشيخة؟ 

الفتاة بصوت منخفض وبشيء من الخوف: بنشر عليّ الويل. 

محمد: عندج سبير؟ 

الفتاة: ايه موجود. 

يذهب محمد ليخبر صادق بما كان واخبره ان يبقى حتى ينتهي من تصليح السيارة 

ارتعبت الفتاة اكثر عندما ذهب محمد لصادق فلما عاد لها... 

الفتاة: بيجي خالي الحين.  

محمد: مدام بالامكان إني أسوي البنشر وحتى لا تظلين قاعده في الشارع والوقت ليل بسوية وتقدرين تتصلين في خالش بعدين حتى ما يتعب ويجي ليش .. بس إذا ما عليش أمر تفتحين الصندوق. 

أحست الفتاة بشيء من الإرتياح وخاصة أن محمد كان يكلمها دون أن ينظر إليها .. كان يعرف أنها خائفة .. وعندما إنتهى.. 

محمد: يالله ..في أمان الله 

الفتاة: مشكور، ما قصرت .. رحم الله والديك 

ثم انطلقا... 

صادق: غربل الله ابليسك ..ثلث ساعة تسوي بنشر؟ 

محمد: اسكت، فصخ إيدي الجيك مالها، تشوفني دايخ وياه فتقول" اهو يبي له شوي آيل" أقول في خاطري "مشترتنه من الحراج!!" 

صادق: كنت جيت تاخذ الجيك اللي في السيارة؟ 

محمد: حتى ما أسلم من لسانك مو؟  

 صادق: لويه ، وش قالوا لك عني؟ 

محمد: سلامتك ... 


..................................................  ...

انتظروا الحلقة السابعة غداً

تحياتي[/align]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

بدا الحماس خيه يالله مو تتأخري انا شاك انه بيتزوج الي صابها بنشر 

وبتشوفي 

لاتمهلي خيه زين 

يالله ياشطوره بسرعه

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

مشكوره خيه ع التكمله بس مو تتأخري زين ياالله اني انتظرش اتكملي 

واني احس زي ما قال اخويي امير انه بيزوجها

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center] [align=center]لا تحرقون المفاجأة[/align] 

|227||227||227||227|[/align]

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفضلوا الجزء السابع ..

..................................................  ......

*الجزء السابـــــــــع* 

في الصباح 


محمد: صح النوح حجية فطوم. 

أم محمد: هلا خلف أبوي .. 

محمد: خاطري اليوم في مچبوس دجاج من تحت هاليدين .. 

أم محمد: حاضر ومن عيوني . 

محمد: تسلم لي عيونش ... بعد اشوي بروح السوق تبين شي أجيبه معاي؟ 

أم محمد: تعيش وتجيب لي خلف أبوي .. 

في السوق 

يتجول ما بين المحلات ويتابع حركات البائعين وإنشغالات المشترين يبحث عما يناسبه من الملابس ... وفي نفسه حديث: 

محمد: سلختني الشمس وللحين ما شريت شي – ينظر للمرأة على طرف محل الملابس - هالحجية لو كان البياع بحريني راح تسوي نفس اللي تسويه الحين؟؟ .. عجيبٌ أمركن ..  

ويستمر ماشيا- يمر عليه شاب بكامل أناقته ... 

محمد في نفسه: مو كأنه عمى عيوني بالألوان اللي لابسنها؟؟ .. 

ثم يلتفت لفتاة، ينظر لها بل يحدق... !

محمد : بل وش صار فيني من قلنا بنخطب من أشوف بنية إلا و قمت أشوف شنو لابسة واش حاطه ومع من تتكلم واشلون تمشي ... ما تسوى علينا، كنا يخزي العين حولنا وحوالينا ما نعطي أحد وجه الحين صرنا رادارات على الرايح والجاي؟؟! 

محمد: الصدفة خير من ألف ميعاد. 

يقف ويحيي إبنتي عمه (مريم "أم حسين" و ليلى) 

أم حسين: هلا محمد .. عاش من شافك! 

ليلى: شخبارك محمد؟ 

محمد: حياكم الله .. حيالله أم حسين ..وإختها لمدللـه. 

أم حسين: وش جيبنك السوق؟ 

محمد: جاي أغازل! 

أم حسين: عاد هذي ما تتصدق .. محمد يغازل؟؟ مستحيل. 

ليلى: ليش مستحيل؟؟!! يمكن جاي يدور له عروس! 

محمد: الله أكبر عليش يا ليلى .. ما هكذا الظن؟! 

أم حسين: تعال ..إش صار عن زواجك.. متى العرس؟ 

محمد: بل ..إش دراكم؟؟ اهو للحين ما صار شي. 

ليلى: أمك خبرتنا. 

محمد: ما شاء الله ، الوالده صايرة وكالة رويترز ..ما خلت أحد ما قالت له. 

أم حسين: مسكينه .. تبي تفرح فيك. 

محمد: شخبار أبو حسين .. ما يبين ؟ 

أم حسين: الحمد لله تمام .. هالشهر يشتغل أوفر تايم ..فمن الشغل للبيت حتى بيت أبوه ما راح لهم. 

محمد: مو وياكم الحين؟ 

ليلى: لا.. الحكومة مالته خلته بيبي ستر 

أم حسين: إنجبي يالملقوفة .. مع حسين في البيت. 

ليلى: توك جاي السوق؟ 

محمد: لا .. صار لي فترة. 

ليلى: ولا اشتريت شي؟؟! 

محمد: للحين ما شفت شي يعجبني. 

أم حسين: على هالسالفة ولا بتشتري شي. 

ليلى: تعال ويانا وأني بختار لك اللي تبيه.  

محمد: تعرفين ذوقي عاد؟  

ليلى: خذ عنّه.. شوف هالأشياء اللي مشترينها، كلها على ذوقي. 

أم حسين: بدت لمفوشرية .. وش يسكتها الحين؟ 

محمد: هههه .. نخليش تختارين لنا .. ليش لا.  


قبيل رجوعه للمنزل لمح السيارة التي أصلحها فجعل يمحص عن إن كانت هي أم لا وبعدئذ؛؛ 

محمد: بلى هذي هي ... بس وش وقفها ذا الصوب؟؟........ معقوله؟؟ 

أراد أن يعرف لمن هذه السيارة فأخذ يسأل صاحب دكان الفواكة

محمد: هذي السيارة لمن؟ 

راجو: هزا نفر "سالح" 

محمد: مو مال بنية هذي؟ 

راجو: لا هزا نفر مرة يعتيها سيارة. 

محمد: منو صالح؟ 

راجو: هزا أنكل مال بنية.  


    محمد ينادي أمه.. 

أم محمد: كاني في المطبخ..  

محمد: بنات عمي يسلمون عليش. 

بعدئذ؛؛ 


أم محمد: اليوم بيجي خالك يتغدى.. 

محمد: حيّاه ربي .. 

قبيل الغداء 

كانوا جالسين الخال "عبدالله"، أم محمد و محمد 

محمد: ليش ما جبت أم جعفر تتغدى ويانا؟  

الخال: راحت بيت أبوها .. تقول أخوانها بيتغدون جميع. 

أم محمد: يوسف أخوها ما جاب ولد للحين؟ 

الخال: لا للحين ...قبل شهرين رايح الأردن يتعالج عن ركبته. 

محمد: اللي يقعد لك أكثر من 6 ساعات في الباص وش بيصير حاله؟ 

الخال: الله يلعن الظالمين.. 

أم محمد: في كل زمن ظالم وفي كل مكان ..حسبي الله على الظالم اللي مخلي لقمة العيش عند الأجنبي ومحروم منها ولد الديره. 

الخال: خيّة .. قومي حطي الغدا .. عشان بعدها أريح لي كم ساعة .. 

أم محمد: إن شاء الله .. 

تذهب أم محمد لتجهز مائدة الغداء 

الخال: ها محمد... وش صار عن زواجك؟ 

محمد: للحين ما صار شي. 

الخال: خبرتي أمك إنك تقدمت حق ثنتين؟ 

محمد: ايه .. بس ما صار نصيب. 

الخال ممازحا: مو تصير نفس ولد عمك ..دخل 18 مقابلة .. ونص البنات من يشوفونه قالوا هذا ماخله وحده إلا قابلها..  

محمد يرد المزحه: كأني سمعت الوالده تقول إن واحد من العائلة يبي يتزوج عراقية وهالواحد أول حرف من إسمه حجي عبدالله!!  

الخال: ههههه .. لا .. هذا لشيوبة اللي وياي طلعوها عليّ ..من كثر ما اروح العراق..  

أم محمد: حياكم ..الغدا جاهز. 

الخال: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... ما شاء الله ..أنا أحب السمج بس .. لكن طباخش يا أم محمد لا يعلى عليه كل شي تسوينه عجيب.. مو العوبة اللي في البيت!! 

محمد: خال .. يعني تعتقد لو افتح مطعم ... أنجح؟؟  

أم محمد: شوف ... قام يتطنز ولد إختك؟ 

..............................................

الى اللقــــــاء مع الحلقة القادمة من ( أنا وأم علي الخطابة ) ..

تحياتي[/align]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

هههههههههههها عجبتني دي شوف قام يتظنز 

هههههههههههه

ميه بالميه بيتزوج الي صلح سيارتها 

يالله خيه مو تطولي اوكي 

شطوره انتين عفيه عليش

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

تسلمي خيه ع التكمله بس مو تتأخري علينا انزين

----------


## ولاية علي (ع)

هههههههههههههه 
موضوعك مره حليو خيوه 

بسألش في جزء رابع ولا لا  ؟
يلا ولاتتأخري علينا في الرد 
مشكوره

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

يسلمو على الموضوع 

تحياتي

----------


## قطيفي

شكرا على القصه الرئعه

تحياتي
قطيفي

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center] السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


عدنا لكم أخوتي من بعد انقطاع طويل واعذروني عن الغيبة عن المنتدى .. 

***

أمير العاشقين صدقني بنتفك .. كل تحرق مفاجأتي ..  |21|

***

العفوو خيتو الولاء الفاطمي ومسامحة على الانقطاع فترة بس مو بيدي ..

***

ولاية علي (ع) الظاهر انك قرأت فقط الى الجزء الثالث وما تدري ان في اجزاء بعدها واحب اقول لك ان القصة من اجزاء طويلة تصل الى 14 جزء أو اكثر ..

***

^_^moon^_^  العفو خيتو 

***

العفو أخوي قطيفي حاضرين .. [/align]

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


تفضلوا الجزء الثامن ..

..................................................  .....

*الجزء الثامن*

مرت 3 أيام ... الأمور عادية ...ترقب وإنتظار عند أم محمد .. هاجس وتفكير عند محمد، 
في الفترة التي كان محمد منشغلا بمتابعة برنامج على التلفاز ... تناديه أمه فيلبي 

أم محمد: أم علي إتصلت فيني اليوم. 

محمد: اش قالت؟ 

أم محمد: بعد بكرة الساعة 8.30 نروح بيتهم. 

محمد: خير إن شاء الله. 

يدخل غرفته ليكمل متابعة البرنامج الذي كان موضوعه عن ستر المرأة وزمن التحرر.. المقدم قرأ آية الحجاب من سورة النور (وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها") وطرح سؤاله عن كيفية الستر وما هي مواضع التحريم التي لا ينبغي أو لا يجوز للمراة كشفها...محمد كان يتابع ويتأمل ويطرح على نفسه الأسئلة ذاتها حتى شده التعقيب الذي استحببه... 

بعض الفتيات لا يرتدين الحجاب خوفا من السخرية ... عجباً !! هل الحجاب سخرية؟ أنبتعد عن مخافة سخرية الناس؟ دون النظر إلى مخافة الله سبحانه وتعالى وعقابه في عالم الآخرة .. في ساحة الحشر وأمام كل البشرية. 
هذا الخوف يمثل ضعف الشخصية .. بل الإحساس بالنقص والعيب والوهن في كيانهن بعجزهن عن القيام بواجب إلهي .. الإسلام يعتبر المرأة "جوهرة ثمينة" والثمين لا يطّلع عليه كل الناس مخافة سرقته والعبث به.. 

نعم أيها الفتاة أنتِ جوهرة ثمينة ..كلما نظر الناس محاسنك كلما قلت القيمة المعنوية لشخصيتك .. صحيح أن الناس يكلموك .. يلاطفوك .. يجاملوك .. فقط لإشباع رغباتهم ..أهوائهم ... نظراتهم الشيطانية. 

هبي أنك عرضت على أحدهم الزواج منك مثلاً .. هل يقبلك؟ حتماً أنه يرفض أن تكوني زوجته وشريكة حياته .. لأنه لا يريد أن يشم ريحانة استنفد الناس عطرها .. أو جوهرة يشاركه الناس في النظر إليها ..وهذه نتيجة حتمية لكل من تمشي في هذا الدرب.. 

محمد: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .. 

ترددت في ذهنه تساؤلات من المسؤول .. ولماذا .. وما هو الحل؟؟ 
هل المجتمع هيئ وجود هذه الحالات ليس السفور بل من تتجمل وتتزين وتخرج للملأ .. من بنظراتها تحاكي من يراها وكانما تقول له إنظرني وتمعن .. شاهد مفاتني ... راقبني ... سبحان الله .. سترك يا رب... 


في دوام العمل 

رقية على باب مكتب محمد وصادق 

محمد: اشفيش واقفه على الباب؟ 

صادق: يا إنها جوعانه أو تبغي شي .. خو ما يجون إلا وراهم مصايب هالنسوان!! 

رقية: هي أني جايه حق محمد. 

محمد: إنزين ..قولي . آمري!! 

رقية: بغيتك بروحك. 

صادق: يعني أفهما أنا .. من غير مطرود. 

رقية: كيفك ..إفهمها مثل ما تبي. 

صادق: مو مشكله بطلع لكن مردي بعرف.. 

يخرج صادق تجلس رقية على مكتب صادق 

محمد: قولي ... تكلمي .. 

رقية: من كم يوم تقدم لي واحد كبير شوي في السن. 

محمد: إنزين . 

رقية: أنا قلت لك مرة إن ولد خالتي وإنت تعرفه زين إنه يجهز نفسه حتى يتقدم لي بس ما أحد من البيت يعرف ذا الشي ..وآنا متحيرة شسوي؟  

محمد: شنو رأي أبوچ وأمك عن ذا الرجال؟ 

رقية:يقولون إنه خوش رجال وموافقين عليه .. 

محمد: ليش ما خبرتي عباس عن اللي متقدم ليش؟ 

رقية: من جذيه آنا جيت ليك لأني ما أعرف شلون أكلمه .. يمكن يفهم الموضوع على إني أبغيه يتقدم لي أو شي جذيه!! 

محمد: ما أعتقد إنه يفهم الموضوع باللي تفكرين فيه ..لكن ما على باتصل فيه الحين. 

يتصل محمد لعباس 

محمد: السلام عليكم 

عباس: عليكم السلام هلا وغلا 

محمد: وينك ما تبين ؟ 

عباس: مشاغل هالحياة وش نسوي .. إنت شلونك وإش أخبارك؟ 

محمد: بخير ولله الحمد .. ابسالك ما عزمت على الزواج للحين؟ أذيتنا ترى مع بنت خالتك! 

عباس: ههههه ..قريب إن شاء الله .. 

محمد: إنت ليش ما تتقدم لها؟ 

عباس: يأخذ نفسا عميقا : أتقدم لها ولا عندي لا بيت ولا شغله عدله؟ 

محمد: الله يهداك إنت مو عندك حق خطوبه .. أخطب وبعدين الله بيفرجها...وحاسب إن بنت خالتك عندها أهل يبون يزوجونها. 

عباس: أنا ما بقبل على نفسي إني اتقدم لوحده وأنا للحين ما سويت شي . 

محمد: عباس ..رحم الله والديك لا تعقد المسألة .. توكل على الله ... البنت ما بتصبر كثر ما صبرت. 

عباس: ما أدري بس احتاج افكر! 

محمد: والأخير يعني ... قلت لك ما تحتاج تفكير .. اخطب الحين والله بيفرجها لك أكيد. 

عباس: ان شاء الله.. يصير خير 

تنتهي المكالمه .. رقية على وجل وخوف ... 

رقية: ها وش قال؟ 

محمد بعصبية: إنتي ليش ما خبرتي أهلك عن ولد خالتش للحين ..  

رقية: قلت لك السبب. 

محمد: تقدرين الحين تقولين لهم إن ولد خالتش بيتقدم لش؟ 

رقية: أني أقول لهم؟؟!! ..تبي يغمى عليي؟ 

محمد: عقدتها ... من أقرب أهلچ إليش؟ 

رقية: أمي 

محمد: خووووووووش .. وصلنا خير.. ولد اختها بتفرح فرحتين يعني لما تقولين لها. 

رقية: إنزين اشلون أقول لها؟ 

محمد: مو كأنش مصختينها؟ 

رقية: صدق والله ما أعرف ..استحي. 

محمد: اشوفك إستحيتي مني يوم قلتي لي؟ 

رقية: إنت غير ... 

محمد: قولي لها بشكل عادي ... شوفي لما تفاتحش بموضوع هذا اللي متقدم ليش قولي لها عن ولد خالتش. 

رقية: الله يستر .. من الحين بديت أخاف ...وقلبي يدق بسرعة 

محمد: ههههه .. ولا بتسوين جريمة؟ 

رقية: ويش دراك إنت .. 

يطرق صادق الباب 

صادق: أدش لو للحين ما خلصتوا؟ 

محمد: حياك تفضل 

صادق: بصراحه ما قدرت أقعد بره واجد .. جتني حومه. 

تخرج رقية ذاهبة لمكتبها 

صادق: أبغي أعرف السالفة عاجلا أم عاجلا ..ما أبغي آجلا تالي يصير فيني شي. 

محمد ممازحا: تبي تستقيل. 

صادق: هالسوالف ما تمر علي قول السالفه. 

محمد: في الوقت المناسب راح تعرف السالفة 

..................................................  ....


نلقاكم في يوم آخر من مسلسل أنا وأم علي الخطابه

مع تحياتي
 [/align]

----------


## ولاية علي (ع)

بصراحه القصه حلوه واحنا انتظرنا كثيرا ((ننتظر الجزء الثالث ))

بسررررررررررررررعه لو سمحتي اختي 

ومشكوره على القصه الجميله

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center] العفو أخوي ولاية علي (ع) وان شاء الله راح انزل البقية بس انتظر الاعضاء يقرأون هذا الجزء عشان اكمل ..



تحياتي [/align]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يا مطول الغيبات وجاي بالغنايم 

خيه 

شكلي بقتلش انا 

صار لي دهر استنى وكل جزء احلى من الثاني 

يالله بسرعه 

والله نفد صبري

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]

افاااااااااااااااا .. تقتل أختك في الله .. :(

ما هكذا الظن بكم ولا اخبرنا بفضلكم  .. |82|

افااااا بس افااا .. 

بعدين اذا قتلتني منو بيكمل القصه لكم .. |135|

انتظر تخلص القصة وبعدين اقتلني .. |310|

ترقب القصة بعد قليل ..

تحياتي [/align]

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفضلوا الجزء التاسع ..

..................................................  ....

الجـــــــزء التـــــاسع


مضت ربع ساعة .. محمد منشغل في إعداد التقرير الاسبوعي ليسلمه للمدير في نهاية الإسبوع ... 

صادق: هلووووو... محمد .. 

محمد: هلا ... 

صادق: اشفيك ما تسمع ؟؟ تلفونك يفاغص صار له مده يرن!! 

محمد: اووووه ... ما سمعته ... 

ينظر لرقم المتصل ... 

محمد: هذي أم حسين!! . .. هلا أم حسين. 

أم حسين: سلام محمد. 

محمد: عليكم السلام 

أم حسين: بغيتك في شغله إذا تقدر تسويها؟ 

محمد: خير ... آمري. 

أم حسين: بغيتك تروح حق ليلى المدرسة.. مرضانه ..ومشرفتها تبي أحد من أهلها يجي ياخذها ..اتصلت في أبو حسين قال إنه ما يقدر يطلع هالوقت. 

محمد: ما في مشكله ...في أي مدرسة اهي؟ 

أم حسين: مدرسة النور. 

محمد: أوكي .. ربع ساعة وبكون هناك. 

صادق: خير .. اش صاير؟ 

محمد: بنت عمي مرضانه بالمدرسة وبروح أجيبها. 

صادق: ما تشوف شر إن شاء الله 

محمد: الشر ما يجيك... اسمع، إذا المدير رجع وسأل عني قول له بيرجع بعد ساعة وبخبر رقية أنا بعد. 

صادق: اوكي ....صار. 

يلقي السلام على حارس المدرسة ويطلب الإذن بالدخول وأن يدله على غرفة المشرفة .. 

هو متوجه لغرفة المشرفة .. 

الطالبات يحدقن فيه ..أصبح الشخص المميز الذي يمشي في أرجاء المدرسة بل أصبح حديث الطالبات ...محمد يمشي في خط مستقيم ..وينظر بطرفه حتى وصوله لغرفة المشرفة .. يقرع الباب. 

المشرفة: تفضل. 

محمد: السلام عليكم 


ليلى جالسة على الكرسي الخشبي المغطى بالاسفنج ووجهها عليه ملامح التعب والهوان.. 

محمد: ها ليلى ..عسى ما شر؟؟ اشفيش؟ 

ليلى بصوت هامس: صداع وشوي تعب. 

محمد: لا .. ان شاء الله خير .. ما تشوفين شر. 

المشرفة: إنت محمد؟ 

محمد: أي نعم 

المشرفة: اها .. اختها مريم قالت لي إنك بتيي تاخذها...بس إذا سمحت توقع لي على ذي الورقة. 


يوقع محمد ... ويطلب من المشرفة بأن ترافق ليلى إحدى المساعدات .. 

المشرفة: للاسف كل الفراشات في الأقسام الثانية. 

ليلى: ما على ... باستند على كتفك محمد ... 

محمد في حيرة ودهشة من الموقف الذي وضعته إبنت عمه فيه ... مضت ثواني .استأذن بالخروج وشكر المشرفة 

بخطوات بطيئة ... يد ليلى على كتف محمد ...الأنظار على محمد وليلى .. وهمسات ما بين الطالبات .. العرق يتصبب على صفحات وجه محمد .. أراد أن يخرج من الجو الذي فيه... 

محمد: أوديش المستشفى؟ 

ليلى: لا ... بروح البيت ... بروح أنام .. ما نمت البارح. 

محمد: ليش ما نمتي؟ ... ليش سهرانه؟ 

ليلى: كنت أسوي بحث من الإنترنت .. وقاعده أكلم رفيجاتي على الماسنجر .. وضاع الوقت علي على الماسنجر ولا سويت البحث فاضطريت أسهر لما أخلصه 

محمد: رفيقاتش ما تشوفينهم في المدرسة؟ 

ليلى: بلى. 

محمد: يعني اللي قلتوه في الماسنجر ما ينقال في المدرسة؟ 

تسكت ليلى ...حتى وصولهما للسيارة ..يفتح الباب في المقعد الخلفي لتركب ليلى .. يحرك السيارة ..صوت المذياع خافت .. يرفع الصوت ...كان على إذاعة القرآن الكريم ... 

في منزل أم علي... 

أم علي : حياكم .. تفضلوا .. أهلا وسهلا .. زارتنا البركه 

أم محمد: شحوالش أم علي ؟ 

أم علي : حياش الله 

محمد لازال خارج المنزل ينتظر الإذن بالدخول 

أم علي : حياك محمد، أبو علي في المجلس .. تفضل أني بكون مع أم محمد وبعدين بجيك.. 

يدخل محمد المجلس .. 

في إنتظاره ابو علي .. أبو علي رجل مقعد ..جالس على كرسي متحرك .. بقربه مكتبة صغيرة بها مجموعة من الكتب الدينية والفلسفية .. على طرف المكتبة نظارة ..يستخدمها أبو علي عندما يريد القراءة ..على الجدار صورة له وهو في شبابة وبجانبها آية الكرسي مكتوبة على لوحة خطة حروفها باللون الذهبي.. وفي قبالة الجدار ساعة دائرية كبيرة تشير إلى الثامنة وأربعين دقيقة.. 

يمد محمد يده ليصافح أبو علي ويسلم عليه .. 

أبو علي مرحبا فيه بابتسامة على محياه: عليكم السلام .. شخبارك ولدي؟ شخبار الوالده؟ 

محمد: الحمد لله بخير .. 

أبو علي: تفضل ..حياك إستريح. 

يجلس محمد بمحاذات الزاوية ليقابل بجلسته ابو علي 

أبو علي: أبوك حجي سلمان الله يرحمه؟ 

محمد: أي نعم.. 

أبو علي: بلى هذا كان خوش رجال .. انا عرفته يوم في الماتم كان شيوم وااااجد.. سولفت وياه ... وحتى يوم أمرض بعد زارني في المستشفى .. الله يرحمه..كان خوش رجال ... والله عطاه ولد ما شاء الله زين .. 

محمد يرجع الذكريات وفي عينيه دمعة حبيسة .. وخطاب في نفسه .. أبتي حمدت ربي بان وهبني أبا يمدحه الناس .. ويترحمونه في موته .. ويشتاقون للجلوس معه .. أبتي شوقي إليك ليس كشوق الناس .. إشتقت لظلك الظليل .. وعطفك الكبير ... ولصحبتك .. أسأل الله ان يعينني على طاعته وطاعة من لي في هذه الدنيا وأسأله ان أكون حسن الوليد والصالح الذي بذكره يباركون لابواه ويترحمون عليهم ... 

..................................................  ..........


يتبع ..

تحياتي[/align]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*كذا الحين خيه انتين خوش عضوه 

ام سوري اقصد سعودي انا اقتل اختي 

لا والله انحطش فوق راسنا 

وبسرعه يالغاليه حطي التكميله قبل لاتجي الولاء علشان اسبقاها زين 

يالله خيه 

شاطره انتين والله عفيه عليش خيتي*

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

[align=center]ههههههههههههههههههه


قالوا عني خوش عضوه 

<<<<<<< الحين بتشقق من الوناسه [/align]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

* ههههههههههههههههههههه لا تتشققي ماعندنا لازاق نلزقك 

هههههههههههههههه 

خيه والله ازهقت مابتحظي التكمله 

ترى كثر الدق يفك للحام خيه 

يعني اذا بتسوي كذا بزهق 

يالله خيه ابطلب طلب لاترديني 

هالمره حطي اكثر من جزء نوبه وحده اوكي*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

خيه ويش مابتحطيه ترى نسيت الاجزاء 

هيه 

خيه

ويش مابتحطي شي له

----------


## امواج البحر

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورة اختي على القصة الصراحة  روعة

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان شاء الله راح احط خيو أمير العاشقين بس انت أصبر علي شوي وما يصير خاطرك إلا طيب ..

***

العفو أختي أمواج البحر تسلمين لي ان شاء الله ..

تحـــياتي

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفضلوا الجزء العاشر 

..................................................  .....

الجـــــــزء العـــــــاشر

لحضة من الصمت .. يُسمع فيها صوت مروحة السقف .. وتداعب الأرواق .. محمد يجول بنظره على الكتب المصفوفة ... 

أبو علي : معظم الكتب الموجوده اشتريتها من العراق. 

محمد: أها..أشوف بعض الكتب اللي ممنوع دخولها البحرين! اشلون دخلتونها؟ 

أبو علي : هذا صديق لي كان يساعدني في ادخالها، وبعضها ندخلها بشكل سري. 

محمد: ما في مرة صادوكم تدخلونها؟ 

أبو علي : بلى .. كانوا لما يشوفونهم يصادرونهم ..وإذا واحد لعين شافهم يشققهم قدامنا. 

محمد: أشوف معضمها دينية ..وفي منها فلسفية وتاريخية؟؟ 

أبو علي : انت شنو تفضل من الكتب؟ 

محمد: ما عندي شي محدد .. بس أغلب الأوقات أقرا الكتب التوعوية .. الدعوية .. القصصية. 

أبو علي : شوف في من ضمن هالكتب هذي مناضرات بين مجموعه من العلماء بمختلف الأيديولوجيات اللي ملحد واللي مسيحي واللي يهودي مع علماء مسلمين .. أكثرما شدني وعجبني مناظرة مع ملحد.. يقول فيها "إنك على زعمكم يقصد المسلمين إذا هناك جنه ويحيا في الجنة لما لا نهاية ويتلذذ ويشرب ويستمتع بكل شيء كان محضور وممنوع في الدنيا..وبعدين ؟؟ شنو يعني ألا تعتقد أن لو وفرنا لك كل ما لذ وطاب في الحياة سيأتيك يوم تقول خلاص ما أبغي ؟؟ 

محمد ينتظر التعقيب واستكمال أبو علي حديثه..

أبو علي : شنو تتوقع رد العالم المسلم؟ 

محمد: بصراحه .. هذا التفكير ما يخطر على بالي ولا جوابه . 

أبو علي : عجل بعطيك الكتاب تقراه وتعرف بنفسك الجواب. 

محمد: بس أعتقد إن المسألة في ان تفكيرنا محدود بإطار تكوينات الأرض وبما فيها ..يعني إحنا نحلل أو نعلل بشكل منطي أو اللي يقبله العقل .ما نقول شي خارق للعادة وما يمكن أن العقل يتصوره ..وفي آية قرآنية تعطي مثل على هذا "حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط" 

أبو علي : ما شاء الله عليك .. لكن تحتاج تقرأ الكتاب حتى تزيد معلوماتك ..بقول لك سؤال محمد؟! 

محمد: تفضل. 

أبو علي : تعرف من قال هالجملة "وخيّر لي مصرع أنا لاقيه، كأني بأوصالي تقطعها عسلان الفلوات بين النواويس وكربلاء" 

محمد: ايه ...الإمام الحسين (ع) 

أبو علي : هذا قبل لا يقتل .. يعني كان يعرف إنه سيقتل، مع هذا راح كربلاء ..بالله قولي يا محمد أحد يروح للموت برجوله وهو يعرف؟ 

محمد: الإمام الحسين أراد أن يُعرف الناس المجتمعه أن مصير من سيذهب معه هو الموت لا محاله .. ويريد بذلك أن يعرف الأصحاب الخلص .. وفي إعتقادي أن منهج الحسين كان "لم أخرج اشرا ولا بطرا ولا ظالما وإنما خرجت لطلب الإصلاح في أمتي جدي" يعني أضرب لك مثل بعد على سؤالك ..حزب الله لما يروحون للقيام بعملية هم عارفين إنهم ربما يلقون حتفهم ومع ذلك راحوا ..أو الإستشهاديين مثلا ..مدام هناك هدف وهناك رضا ويقين بان الموت سيحقق النتيجة المطلوبة .. فكلمات علي الأكبر "لا نأبه إن وقعنا على الموت أو وقع الموت علينا" 

أبو علي مبتسما ... وفي هذه اللحظه يطرق الباب 

أبو علي : حياش أم علي.. 

أم علي : أبو علي باخذ محمد معاي .. 

أبو علي : ايه .. تفضل محمد  

تتقدم أم علي .. ويتبعها محمد .. في لحظة خروج محمد .. يستوقفه أبو علي. 

أبو علي : محمد.. كان عندي ولد صغير وتوفى .. لو كان عايش .. كنت تمنيته يكون مثلك ..  

محمد يبتسم وبعدها لاحظ دموع أبو علي تتقاطر على خديه وعلى لحيته المغطاة بالشيب 

.. أحس بقشعريرة تسري في جسده .. تأمل في ذلك الرجل المقعد وقد رفع يده ليمسح دموعه ويده الأخرى تقبض ذراع الكرسي وبانت شرايين يده من شدة قبضته على الذراع ...رجع إليه قبّل جبينه .. أراد أن يقول شيئا ولكن لم تكن هناك كلمات .. الموقف لم يوجد الكلمات المناسبه ... تركه وخرج من الباب ..أخذ نفسا عميقا وتوجه إلى حيث أم علي.. 

...........................................

ترقبوا الجزء الحادي عشر مع تحياتي

----------


## امواج البحر

مشكورة اختي على التكمله

بس لاطولي علينا في الجزء الحادي عشر

----------


## امواج البحر

وين التكمله خيه وشكراً

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جاري إرسال التكملة  :d 

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا للقصة الحلوة 

افادتي منها مزدوجة 

قصة حلوة ....................... اتعلم اللهجة الخليجية 

مع كل احترام 

محمود سعد

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

العفو أخي محمود سعد ويسعدني أن أرى شخصاً حاز على فائدة من هذهِ القصة التي كان غرضي منها الترفيه عن الأعضاء بالضحك وإدخال البهجة في نفوسهم .. 


وإن شاء الله عند عودتي من الجامعة سأنزل الجزء المكمل لباقي الإجزاء

أدعوا لي أخواني ترى عندي الحين أمتحان .. :( 


نسألكم خالص الدعاء

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله* 

*ولكل مجتهد نصيب* 

*ودعائي النجاح بأذن الله*

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



*عدنا لكم من بعد انقطاااااع وانشغال بالأمور الدراسية سائلين المولى التوفيق لنا ولكم ..*

*شكراً خيو محمود سعد على دعائك ونخدمك بالأفراح إن شاء الله ..*


*تفضلوا الجزء الثاني عشر* 

*تقف أم علي على باب غرفة في زاوية الصالة .. الباب مفتوح ..* 

*أم علي : حياك ..تفضل داخل.* 

*يدخل محمد .. يسلم .. كانت جالسة ..مستندة على الجدار .. واضعة يدا على يد .. نظراتها للأسفل .. حياءاً .. يتجه محمد لركن الغرفة ليجلس .. صوت من الخارج؛ سيارة ذات حمولة كبيرة مرت بالقرب من النافذة المطلة على الشارع..* 

*هما مستعدان للحديث ولكن .. من يبدأ الكلام؟؟* 

*أراد محمد أن يبدأ الحديث بدعابة ليخرج من التوتر الذي فيه ..* 

*محمد: المكان حار لو بس أنا حران؟* 

*سُكينة : نعم؟!* 

*محمد كان ينتظر جوابا أو إبتسامه لا سؤال .. وحديث في نفسه " هالجملة زين طلعت .. وتبي أعيدها بعد!!"* 

*محمد: قعدت مع الوالد قبل شوي كانت عنده كتب روعه .. إنتي قريتي شي من هالكتب؟* 

*سُكينة : قريت .. بس مو كلها .. لأن بعضها جاف وأني من النوع اللي ما أحب أقرأ شي جذيه.* 

*كانت بداية لزوال شيء من التوتر وأخرج كل منهما النفس المكبوت ..* 

*علت ابتسامة من سكينة ..كان محمد ينظر لها وعلامة استفهام بدت في وجهه!* 

*محمد: ليش الابتسامه؟* 

*سُكينة : توني مستوعبة اللي قلته من شوي!* 

*محمد: الحمد لله صار براد الحين.... سكينة؟* 

*سُكينة تنظره بترقب وإنتباه: نعم* 

*محمد: خبرتني الوالده إنش كنتي رافضة المقابلة بس بعدين وافقتي وبتردد؟* 

*سُكينة : لأني كنت متفقة مع أمي ما أبي أحد من طرفها ..يعني ما ابي واحد جاي لأمي ويبيها تدور له.* 

*محمد: ليش... مو عاجبتنش شغلة أمش؟* 

*سُكينة : لا بالعكس .. شغلة امي ما في أحسن منها.. بس أني ما بغيت يكون زواجي عن طريق الوالده؟* 

*محمد: أبو علي شنو رايه من شغل أم علي؟* 

*سُكينة : أمي ما تطلع عن راي أبوي ..اصلا إهي كانت من زمان تبي تبطل هالشغلة بس أبوي قال لها خدمة الناس واجب وإنتي تجمعين بين شخصين ..بس أقول ل? هالله هالله بصدق النوايا والصراحه بينهم..* 

*محمد: شنو اللي غير راي? حتى تقابليني؟* 

*سُكينة : لما عجزت امي عن إقناعي وحتى قالت لي إنها ما جابت اسمي قدامكم فما قدرت علي ...راحت حق أبوي ..و عطاني محاضرة طويلة عريضة .. لكن تبي الصراحة؟* 

*محمد: أكيد ..* 

*سُكينة : قلت له بقابله لكن من غير إقتناع..* 

*محمد: اها يعني للحين إنتي مو مقتنعه..* 

*تسكت سكينة* 

*محمد: شنو تدرسين في الجامعه؟* 

*سُكينة : علوم إجتماعية* 

*لازال محمد يريد ان يعرف ما هو سر عدم اقتناعها به* 

*محمد: تبين الصراحة سكينة..* 

*سُكينة : ايه ..* 

*محمد: أبي أعرف سبب عدم إقتناعش فيني .. ؟* 

*سُكينة : امي خبرتني إنك قابلت ثنتين وما صار نصيب..* 

*محمد: أهااااا.. وعرفتي أسباب ليش ما صار نصيب؟* 

*سُكينة : سألتها بس ما اقنعتني..* 

*محمد: عيل اسمعيها مني* 

*سُكينة : تفضل..* 

*محمد: اللي تقدمت لها بالأول كانت في الصف الثاني ثانوي حسيت بفارق كبير في مستوى التفكير علاوة على ذلك إختلاف التوجه ... يمكن ذلين أهم اسباب رفضي...* 

*سُكينة : والثانية؟* 

*محمد: الثانية كانت غير كلش ..يعني ما توقعت تكون إختيار أم علي حتى إني قلت لها شلون تم إختيار? لها فقالت لي إنها قعدت معاها بس ما صدر منها شي وكنت سألت عنها فخبروني إنها زينه وأني اللي وقعت فيه إني ركزت على المواصفات اللي قلتها وتركت الجانب الثاني لاني إعتمدت على اللي خبروني وكلامهم فيها.* 

*سُكينة : ليش إخترت أمي تدور لك؟* 

*محمد: أنا ما إخترت أحد بس أمي إهي اللي اشارت علي بأم علي ومدحتها وبالفعل يعني أنا ما شفت إلا كل خير من أم علي.* 

*سُكينة : لما قعدت معاها قالت لك شي عني؟* 

*محمد: لا* 

*سُكينة : انزين قبل ما تجي هني ولما كنت مع الوالد؛ أبوي شنو قال لك عني؟* 

*محمد: تصدقين ... ما تكلمنا عنش بشي ولا جاب طاريش.* 
 

*سُكينة : وإنت؟* 

*محمد: ولا أنا ..كنا نتكلم في مواضيع غير ..غير كلش...* 

*الحساسية المبالغ فيها بأن تكون الثالثة التي يتقدم لها محمد جعل منها مترددة ومتخوفة من أن تُرد هي الأخرى بعدم القبول والرفض ... المجتمع لا يرحم الفتاة في هذه الأمور ... يتسببون في إشهار العيوب وخلق ما لا يوجد..فقط ليخرجوا بمقالة وحديث وخبر عاجل ... نعم ... كم فتاة راحت ضحية كلام الناس عندما لم يكن هناك نصيب لها مع عدد من الذين تقدموا ... ووضعت في قائمة العوانس ... تنظر للمتزوجات .... ومن هن في سنها قد بلغ أولادهن مبلغ الرجال ...هي حسرة في العيون... والمشتكى لله* 


*محمد: يعني كل هذا لأني تقدمت للثنتين ورفضتهم ؟؟ أو في سبب غير هذا ما قلتيه؟* 
 

*سُكينة : .. ما في أسباب ثانية.* 

*محمد: إنتي تشوفين فيني إني مجحف في رفضي أو إنسان مو مسئول؟* 

*سُكينة : ما أدري* 

*محمد: لا إسمحي لي في هذا .. لازم تعرفين ..وبقول لش شي ... من حقي أن أختار شريكة حياتي بأسس وقناعات ترضيني نفسي .. يمكن تدخل عناصر ثانية في اختيارها لشريكة حياتي يعوق تواجد القناعات والرضا النفسي بس في نهاية المطاف لابد من قرار ... ومهما كانت الأسباب ثقي أنني لست من الشباب اللي ينظرون للجسد الخارجي ويهملون التكوين النفسي والداخلي ... أنا أحترم وجهة نظرش ورأيش القاسي علي ولكن هناك أمور خارجة عن ارادتي والتعامل معاها ربما لا يرضي..* 

*لحظات من التفكير والصمت ... لا ينظران لبعضهما بل كل منهما جعل وجهه مشاهد للأرض ... لقد بيّن كل منهما وجهة نظره وعالجها بحسب ما يريد ... توضحت بعض الأمور العالقة عند سكينة ولكن ... لم تنتهي فهناك جولة أخرى تريد ان تخوضها مع محمد .. ربما هي على استعداد الآن في أن تغير رايها فيه ولكن هذا متوقف على الحديث الذي سيدور والأسئلة التي ستطرحها عليه..* 

*سُكينة : شنو سبب إختيارك لي؟* 


*أنتهى الجزء لهذا اليوم ..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## sea tears

متى بتكملين لنا القصه

تراني انتظرها بفارغ الصبر

مو تطولين خيوووه اوكي

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*هلا خيه شخبارش شمسويه وش خبار ما ادري وشو ياالله الجامعه وياش* 

*ان شاء الله بطولني في تنزيل بقية القصه يااالله خيه بسرعه*

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*مسامحة أخواني نسيت أمر القصة كل من هالجامعة سامحوني صار لي فترة منقطعة عن الانترنت بس اخلص بإذن الله احط كل الاجزاء لأن تقريباً القصة صار لها سنة من طرحتها * 

*أعذروني أخواني بس شسوي هم الجامعة فوق راسي والامتحانات ..*

----------


## sea tears

حبيبتي يلا تكفين  كملي لنا القصه ترى بموت وصلت حدي
ابي اعرف النهايه  
لاتطولين

----------


## شعلة الاحزان

*تسلمي على القصه الكووووووووووووووووووول*

*بس حبيبتي لاتبطي علينـــــــــــــــــــا شوقتينا* 

*تحياتي القلبيه*

----------


## قيثارة الحب

مشكووورة حبيبتي على القصة الحلوة
شوقتينا للباقي
بانتظارك على أحمر من الجمر
 :cool:

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

:evil:   :wink:  مشكووووووورين

----------


## Ameera

مشكووووووورة على القصة الرائعة

وفي انتظار الجزء القادم..

تحياتي لكِ..

----------


## حب الحسين

يسلمو ع القصة الروعة 

بس لو كان الخط اكببر وبلون واحد 


واااااااجد احسن لان عيوني حولت >_<


تحياتي

----------


## حب الحسين

اني بصراحة قرأت القصة وعجبتني ووصلت الى الجزء اللي مو مكمل 

فجاني شوق وفضول اني اعرف الباقي فرحت منتدى ثاني وشفت التكملة 

وحين راح اكملها ليكم من بدل الاخت ادا تسمح .... 


الجـــزء الثاني عشــر

سُكينة : شنو سبب إختيارك لي؟
محمد: أمي ...أنا ما كنت أدري ان أم علي عندها بنت .. لما امي كلمتني وقالت ان هذي بنت أم علي وقامت تمدح فيج وفي أخلاقش شدني هذا وبعد تفكير قررت أني اتقدم لج؛ وأمي رحبت واستانست واااااااجد ... 
سُكينة : بس اشلون ... يقاطعها محمد؛؛
محمد: ايه أدري فيج.. تبين تربطين السالفة بيوم اسوي لج البنجر! أقول لج ايه.. وأصلا كل السالفة جت صدفة وانا من باب الفضول لما شفت السيارة واقفة صوب بيتكم حبيت أعرف لمن هالسيارة أو بالأحرى من صاحبة السيارة فعرفت إنها لخالك "صالح" وكانت عندش ذاك الاسبوع.
سُكينة : اها .. جذيه السالفة.
محمد: ايه ..وعلى فكرة ..ثلاثة ايام كتفي يألمني من البنجر.

تبتسم سكينة 

سُكينة : لكن تبي الصدق ..على الرغم من الرعب اللي عشته والخوف قبل ما تجي وتصلح البنجر ..زاد أكثر لما وقفت ..حتى إني كذبت عليك وقلت لك إن خالي بيجي وأصلا ما كان بتلفوني كريديت عشان بس اسوي رنه ..وكنت أنتظر أحد يتصل أو إذا اضطريت اتصل حتى بالطوارئ.
محمد ممازحا: يعني أنا المنقذ.

هي لحظة من الإنفراج والراحة النفسية التي خرج بهما الإثنين ... كانت حالة النقاش بينهما لكشف العالق بينهما وتوضيح الأفكار .. لازالا هما لم يتكلما عن نفسيهما وميولهما أو كيف يقضيان حياتيهما .. ماذا يحب وماذا تحب ..هم يعتقدون انها اشياء لا تهم بقدر ما يهمهم وحدة الفكر وصفاء النوايا والإفصاح عن كل شيء لإزالة التشويش او فكرة خاطئة... 

محمد: اللي بغيتي تعرفيه اعتقد عرفتيه الحين ... بس جا دوري إني اعرف بعض الأمور..
سُكينة : ايه ..تفضل؟
محمد: أعترف بان أخلاقش لا غبار عليها وإن كانت عندش صفة العناد – يبتسم – والشيء الثاني هو جلبابش .. هذا يخليني أحترمچ أكثر وأكثر علاوة على الأخلاق اللي تتصفين بها ... شغله ثانية وهي حتى تعرفي... أنا أسكن مع الوالده .. عندي شقة في البيت مجهزة بكل المرافق .. فهل تمانعين من السكن مع الوالدة؟

كان الهاجس الذي لطالما محمد يفكر فيه ويخاف من معقباته وجوابه .... لم يكن في بداية سؤاله بل جعله بعد مقدمة هو قادر على أن يغير محاورها وأن لا يصيغها هكذا ولكن هو نفسه التي ضعفت ان يسمع شيئا لا يحبه.

سُكينة : ما تعتقد إن هذا السؤال سابق لأوانه؟
محمد: اشلون ؟
سُكينة : أعتقد في أمور أبي اعرفها قبل أن تقول لي مسألة البيت؛ حتى أقرر أوافق عليك او لا ؟؟ بس مع ذلك راح اجاوبك على هذا السؤال واقول لك ما عندي مانع إن عشت مع والدتك.

محمد أحس بارتياح ولكن هناك عقبة وضعتها سكينة وهي أنها لمحت بأنها لم تقرر بعد بانها موافقة!!

محمد: شنو الأمور اللي تبين تعرفينها؟

مضت ساعة ونصف الساعة ... 

محمد: أعتقد إني ما بقضي الليل كلها هنيه..

تبتسم سكينة 

سُكينة : بس في اشياء ما سالتك فيها للحين.
محمد: يا إلهي ..كل هذا وما سألتي شي؟
سُكينة : تبي الصدق .. ايه..
محمد: طيب .. اهو سؤال واحد الحين..
سُكينة : تفضل.
محمد: إنتي موافقة علي أو لأ .. قولي بصراحه..

أحمر وجه سكينة خجلا 


محمد: طيب هذا معناه في أمل – يضحك....ممكن أطلب من ابو علي إني اكلمج على تلفونج ...وتساليني على كيفج ..
سُكينة : ما ادري ..قول حق أبوي..
يستاذن محمد ويودع سكينة ... تستقبله أم علي في فناء الصالة بابتسامة عريضة .. 
أم علي : حياك محمد أبو علي للحين بالمجلس..

أبو علي كان في غفوة على كرسيه فاحس بالباب يفتح فافاق من غفوة وإنتبه لمن بالباب..

أبو علي: هلا بولدي .. حياك .. تفضل 
محمد: زاد فضلك
أبو علي: برزت لك الكتاب حتى تاخذه معاك ... 
محمد: مشكور .. بس عندي شغله ابغي آخذ موافقتك عليها..
أبو علي: تفضل ..قول.
محمد: ابغي أتصل حق بنتك واتكلم معاها و ....
أبو علي: تعتقد إن هذا سلوك صحيح؟ 
محمد: انا جيت هنيه وهدفي خطبة بنتكم ولازلت على هذا الهدف.. بس مو كل شي يوضح في مقابلة .. وإهي تبي تعرف عني أكثر ..فمن حقها إنها تسالني وتعرف عن شخصيتي فقلت لها إني اتصل فيها وتسالني مثل ما تبي ..وهذا طبعا بعد إذنك أولا وأخيراً.
أبو علي: خلاص يا محمد .. سجل عندك رقم تلفونها.

الثقة والمعرفة بأمانة الشخص وأخلاقه كفيل بان نعتمد وأن نكون مطمئنين باننا لن نعرض للإساءة ... هذا هو المنطق الذي وجده ابو علي عندما طلب منه محمد أن يكلم إبنته عبر تلفونها الشخصي ... والشي الآخر هو أن حياة وارتباطها مع محمد يتطلب انها تعرف المزيد ..ربما لا تكون هذه المعرفة في غرفة وكل منهما يسأل الآخر ولكن إختلاف الزمان والمكان هما من الأمور التي ربما تعرّف بعضا عن حقيقة الإنسان بشكل أو بآخر..

أم محمد لزمت الصمت حتى وصولهما للمنزل ليس لانها لا تريد ان تتكلم بل لأنها لاحظت محمد تارة يبتسم وتارة أخرى يفكر وملامح في وجهه تتغير باستمرار ... هو يعاود شريط المقابلة من جديد..

لم تكن هناك صيغة للسؤال تبدأ بها أم محمد كلامها مع محمد بل هي الإبتسامة التي علت وجهها ...

محمد: وأنا مع سكينة طنت اذوني ..قلت هذي الوالدة وأم علي يعقرون فيني! ليش تعقرون وشنو قلتون؟؟
تضحك أم محمد..
أم محمد: ما عقرنا ولا شي .... وش رايك في سكينة؟
محمد: إنتي شنو رايج فيها؟
أم محمد: أني ما أدري إنت المهم رأيك!
محمد: سكينة خووووش بنية..

----------


## حب الحسين

الجــزء الثالث عــشــر 

أم محمد: تدري إن أم علي طول الوقت وهي تحاتي..
محمد: ليش؟
أم محمد: لأنها تعرف بنتها دخلت وهي على قولتها مو مقتنعه ..واهي خايفة إنها تقول لك -سكينة- إنها قابلتك لان امها قالت لها وبعدين إنت تطلع ... وبقول لك بعد شغله أم علي قالت لي إنها عنيده..

محمد يضحك

محمد: اكتشفت هالعناد فيها .. وعن رايها للحين المفاوضات مستمرة.
أم محمد: يعني ما خلصتون؟؟
محمد: لا للحين..
أم محمد: يووووو .. هي بعد نحيسه طلعت
محمد: ههههه .. طول الوقت وما كفاها وتبي تسأل بعد ..
أم محمد: انزين .. وش بتسوي الحين؟
محمد: خذيت رقمها وباتصل فيها لما أكون فاضي ... 
أم محمد: خلف أبويي سرعوا لا .. ما فيني صبر زيادة ..
محمد: مو على كيفي يا أم محمد
أم محمد: الله يتمم على خير إن شاء الله

في الصباح وعلى رنين هاتفه 

صادق: صباح الخير .. محمد.
محمد: هلا صباح النور .. ليش إنت مزعج من الصبح.
صادق يضحك : ديج صاير اليوم ... مو مني؛ من المدام..
محمد: اش فيها المدام؟
صادق: عندها فحوصات اليوم فقلت أتصل لك حتى أقول لك ما بداوم اليوم.
محمد: اها .. مو مشكله.. 
صادق: مع السلامه.

كان على مكتبه المملوء بالأوراق المبعثرة ... وهو جالس مستند على الكرسي واضعا رجليه على صندوق كان بمحاذاته ..... ينظر لموبايله .. كان ينظر لرقم سكينة ... بعدئذ .. يلتفت لهاتف المكتب يدخل أرقام هاتف سكينة 398 تدخل رقية على حين غرة ...

رقية: سلام على ..أووووووووه وينه صادق؟

ينزل السماعه يلتفت لها .... 

محمد: وعليكم السلام ...هلا
رقية: قلنا وينه صادق؟
محمد: ما سمعت ..صادق مع زوجته اليوم عندها فحوصات
رقية: بييي آخر الأشهر الحين .. الله يساعدها..
محمد: ما عندج شغل؟
رقية: بلى .. بس تمللت وقلت أشوف شنو صاير عندكم .. وش عندكم من أخبار.. واسمع من بعض الناس وين وصل موضوعهم؟
محمد: إذا صار عندنا موضوع بنقوله لج أولا بأول .. تطمني يعني..
رقية: كل مرة تقولون لي جذيه ..وبعدين اطلع أني آخر من يعلم.
محمد: على الأقل في النهاية تعرفين..
رقية: وليش ما أعرف من البداية؟

تسمع رنين هاتف مكتبها 

رقية: بدا عوار الراس 
محمد: روحي بسرعة ردي على التلفون وبلى تحلطم.

يعاود محمد الاتصال بعد أن ذهبت رقية لمكتبها ...

فاطمه: الووووووو .. مين؟

فاطمه الصغيرة، عمرها 5 سنوات هي إبنة صالح "خال سكينه" فتاة مشاكسة تحب المزاح واللعب 

محمد مستغربا من الصوت: السلام عليكم 
فاطمه: ألووووو .. مين؟
محمد: بابا .. وين سكينه؟
فاطمه: انت مين؟
محمد: أنا محمد .. وين سكينه؟
فاطمه: محمد مين؟
محمد: وين سكينه بالأول؟
فاطمه: انت محمد عروسة سكينه؟
محمد: أنا عروسة سكينه .. وين سكينه؟
فاطمه: عمو تتبحبح.
محمد: وش دي تتبحبح ..اها تسبح يعني.. قولي لها يسلم عليش محمد.
فاطمه: ماني

يقفل محمد الخط .. بينما فاطمه تعاود اللعب وبعد فترة وجيزة تدخل سكينة غرفتها لتجد إبنة خالها وهي تدور في أرجاء غرفتها ممسكة بهاتفها تلوح به وتصرخ ... محمد .. محمد .. محمد .. فتركض سكينة خلفها لتركض فاطمه أيضا ظنا منها أن سكينة تلاعبها ..تمسك بها وتأخذ التلفون منها تنظر لمن إتصل بها فتجد رقما جديدا تسال فاطمه..

سُكينة : من اللي اتصل؟
فاطمه: ماني..
سُكينة : قولي من اللي اتصل؟
فاطمه: ماني .. أول عطيني التلفون..
سُكينة : ما بعطيش التلفون ...خلاص عرفت من اللي اتصل ... وييييييي
فاطمه: اصلا مو محمد ...ويييييييي

مرت ساعتين ونصف أرد محمد أن يتصل بها من جديد عل هذه المرة تكلمه سكينة.. 

محمد: اليوم ما لينا حظ نكلمها ... ذاك الحين جاهله ردت علي والحين لا يمكن الاتصال .. ما لينا إلا نصبر لليل ..... مو كأني صاير لحوح ... ومو مصدق عمره؟!! 

بعد دقائق

محمد: ليش الوقت ما يمشي؟؟ بتصل لصادق أشوف أخباره..
محمد: مرحبا صادق..
صادق: هلا محمد؛ مسامحه محمد.. تقدر تكلمني بعد شوي..
محمد: أوكي ما في مشكله .. اغلق محمد السماعة ... اليوم صاير كلش ممل .. وفيه شوية نحاسة بعد ... مو شوية إلا واجد..

تدخل رقية وتراقب محمد وهو يكلم نفسه فتضحك ... ينتبه لها محمد 

محمد: هي هي .. ليش تضحكين؟
رقية: اش فيك قاعد تهدر بروحك...
محمد: اش تبين؟
رقية: وش فيك اليوم علي .. ما ألحق اتكلم قمت تبي تطردني؟
محمد: ما فيني شي بس متملل وأبغي الدوام يخلص بسرعه..
رقية: تحمل كم ساعة ... وقبل هذا قوم روح للمدير يبيك ..

الساعة الثامنة والربع مساءا

محمد يقلب تلفونه ويفكر ... وحديث في نفسه ... طق الرقم واخلص .. بتقعد طول الليل تفكر أتصل أو لا "

يتصل محمد .. الهاتف يرن ...

سُكينة : نعم ..

----------


## حب الحسين

تفضلوا الجزء الأخير

سُكينة : نعم ..
محمد: السلام عليكم
سُكينة : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
محمد: محمد معاچ .. شخبارك سكينة؟
سُكينة : الحمد لله بخير
محمد: عذرا على اتصالي في هالوقت .. إذا بضايقش أو شي خبريني!!
سُكينة : لا ..ما في مشكلة.
محمد: اليوم اتصلت في الصبح .. بس كلمتني جاهلة وبعدين إتصلت كان تلفونج مقفل؟!
سُكينة : ايه .. أول مرة كان مع بنت خالي فاطمه والمرة الثانية كنت بالمحاضرة ..لأني قفلته قبل لا أدخل..
محمد: أهااا. .. شخبار الدراسة؟
سُكينة : الحمد لله .. تمام.
محمد: يالله تفضلي .. كلي آذان صاغية.
سُكينة : على شنو؟
محمد: مو قلتي تبين تساليني وإنج ما خلصتي أسئلة.. كاني الحين أسمع وبجاوب على كل اللي تبين تستفسرين عنه!
سُكينة : اها... محمد .. انت تعرف أبوي من قبل ؟
محمد: بصراحة ما أعرفه عدل ..وأصلا توني مكلمنه يعني ماكانت عندي معاه صلة أو حديث من قبل.
سُكينة : وامي؟
محمد: الوالدة تعرفها بس أنا ما عرفتها إلا لما صارت تدور لي .. ليش ..في شي؟
سُكينة : لا ما في شي..
محمد: انزين بعد..
سُكينة : تكلمت مع بنات قبل .. أقصد يعني عندك صداقات مع بنات أو زميلات بنات؟
محمد: صداقات لا .. زميلات عندنا في الشغل ..
سُكينة : شغلك فيه إختلاط يعني؟
محمد: لا اهي سكرتيرة اللي في القسم مالنا بس .. الاقسام الباقية قليل ما نروح أو نحتك مع الموظفين أو الموظفات هناك.
سُكينة : اها ... ما في مرة تعرفت على بنية في الشغل؟
محمد: شنو قصدش؟
سُكينة : يعني عجبتك مثلا .
محمد: لا .. 

خالج محمد إحساس بأن سكينة تريد ان تتحقق من مشاعره تجاهها .. فحقق لها ما تريد..

محمد: سكينة .. بقول لج شي لازم تعرفنه ..
سُكينة : تفضل ..
محمد: لما قابلتش كان هناك احساس بارتياح وحتى كنتي لما تساليني ..يعني حالة رضا وحالة إرتياح بكل ما تحمل الكلمتين من معنى .. وصدقيني ما حسيت فيهم في المقابلتين القبليتين ... مع إني كنت أعرف موقفش تجاهي قبل ما أدخل المقابلة .. بس الحين ما توقعت إني إلى الآن غير مرغوب فيه أو مو مقتنعه فيه....
سُكينة : لا لا .. لا تفهمني غلط .. انا مقتنعه فيك و ... 

تسكت سكينة .. كانت ردة فعل أجبرها محمد على خوضها دون أن ترتب لها وأن تختار الكلمات المناسبة .. كانت لابطال التصور الذي افصح عنه محمد ...

خيم الصمت بينهما ...


كانت لا تريد ان تفصح عن مشاعرها من البداية ..بل كانت تريد أن تعرف عن محمد كل شي ..تريد ان يحدثها وتتحدث معه لتعرف افكاره وماذا يحب ويكره .... كانت مقتنعة فيه .. قابلة به .. ولكن هو اللغز الذي يتملك النساء في الإفصاح عن مشاعرهن الجميلة ...


محمد بعد ان سمع هذا الكلام بلسان سكينة تحركت مشاعره .. لكنها سرعان ما أرادت أن تأكد ما سمعته ..


محمد: افهم من كلامج إنج موافقة؟

لم ترد سكينة .. هو السكوت الذي يعبر بالقبول ..ولكن هل يقبله محمد؟

محمد: أكلمش سكينة ... ردي؟
سُكينة : من يوم كنا في المقابلة..

هذه الجملة التي استطاعت سكينة بشجاعة أن تقولها ..لتودع محمد بعدها وتتمنى له نوما هنيئا وأحلام سعيدة..

مضت تلك الليلة وهناك قلبين يخفقان معا سريعا .. يعيشان معا لحظات سعيدة ..في أجواء كلمات المقابلة ..وأحداثها تمر عليهم لحظة بلحظة ...


ينفلق عمود الصباح 


محمد يجهز نفسه للذهاب للعمل وحالة من النشاط والحيوية غير المعتادة 


أم محمد: الله الله اش هالزين .. اليوم شحلاوتك صاير؟
محمد: يعني ما كنت حلو من قبل؟
أم محمد: طول عمرك قمر أرباطعش .. يا خلف أمي

وفي الطرف الآخر سكينة التي استيقظت فرتبت غرفتها وأعدت الفطور مع أمها وهي في تودد وتبسّم في وجه والدتها ... تقبلها ... 
أم علي أحست في نفسها أن شيئا مما تتمناه قد أوشك أن يحدث ..

أم علي : في خبر تبين تقولينه لي؟
سُكينة : خبر شنو..
أم علي : لا بس قلت يمكن عندش خبر
سُكينة : لا ما عندي شي

تُهدّئ سكينة من حالة النشاط ولحظة السرور والفرح اللذين تعيشهما..
تحيي والدها عندما خرج من غرفته ... ينظر لإبنته فيراها سعيدة فيحول نظره لزوجته أم علي... تبتسم أم علي في وجهه ..وتلوح بيدها فرحة دون أن تراها سكينة ..هي حركة لا شعورية ..هي فرحة الأم :bigsmile:  التي لا توصف ..


و في النهاية حدث ما توقعه الأغلبية ، فتمت الموافقة من قبل الطرفين و تم العقد لتكون شريكة الحياة لمحمد بعد كل هذه المحاولات هي بنت أم علي الخطابة سكينة ... :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

وافضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وال محمد صلوت ربي عليه يلا باركو ليهم واتمنو ليهم والى اللي مثلهم الحياة السعيدة والدائمة واطلبو الى كل شاب عاقل يتزوق وكل بنت رزينة تتزوج والله يسهل على الكل والجميع يا رب  :cool:  وبتوفيق للجميع .. :bigsmile:

----------

